# سعدية وميدو متجـــددة



## nerooo_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمــــة على احلى اعضاء 

انا انهاردة جاية ليكم بقصـــة بتتكون من كذا حلقة مضحكة خالص وبمشيئة ربنا تعجبكم 
وهنزل حلقة اول باول مع بعض 
وياارب تعجبكم ويلا نبدا مع اول حلقــــــة ,ولو عجبتكم هكمل مش عجبتكم 








هكمل بردة هههههههههههههه يلا نبدا


 *قصه البت سعديه الصعيديه الى جالها التنسيق فى جامعه  القاهره وسافرت عند عمها علشان تدرس 
وقابلت بقى ميدو وحصلت اجمل قصه  تعالوا نشوف 

شخصيات القصه  

سعديه  وميدو





جنى صديقه ميدو  









ندى صديقه سعديه  




الحلقه الاولى  

جه جواب التنسيق لسعديه وفتحت  الجواب لقت جامعه القاهره 
سعديه : يا دى اليوم لاسود انهرده  
ام سعديه : ايه يابتى مالك 
سعديه : الحجى يامه  جواب التنسيج جه القاهره 
ام سعديه : وماله يابتى عمك هناك  روحى عند عمك 
سعديه : انا مش بطيج مرته دى الى  عامله زى ام اربعه واربعين 
ام سعديه :معلش يابتى ايام وجضيها  وخلاص 
سعديه :امرى لله انا عارفه حظى  اسود من يومه 
هروح وخلاص  
وجه معاد السفر 
ركبت سعديه القطر وفى طريقها  للقاهره 
سعديه : يا سوادى هى السكه مالها  طويله جوى ليه كده يا مهون هون علشان انا زهجت ومليت من الجعده دى  
وصلت سعديه وراحت عند عمها خبطت على الباب فتحت مرات عمها  
سعديه : اهلا يا مرت عمى 
مرات عمها : مين  سعديه 
سعديه : ايوه سعديه امال هيكون  عفريتها ولا ايه 
مرات عمها : ازيك يا بنتى منوره  
عمها يجري على الباب و يقول مين سعدية ازيك يا بتى واللي في  البلدعاملين ايه 
سعديه : طيب مش تدخلونى وبعدين  تسلموا ولا هنجضيها سلامات من على الباب الشنطه خلعت كتفى  
عمها : ادخلى يا بنتى اهلا وسهلا 
ورحبوا بيها وسلمت  على عمها واولاده 
وتانى يوم كان الدراسه  
صحيت بقى سعديه واستعدت وراحت على الجامعه مع عمها لانها متعرفش  السكه دى اول مره هتروح فيها
وصلها عمها وشرحلها  الطريق
دخلت سعديه الجامعه  
لقت بنات بقى وشباب استايل اوى 
اول مره تشوف كده  
سعديه : وى وى وى وى وى يا بوى 
ايه الى البنات  عاملينه فى نفسهم ده 
المحزج والملزج وايه الالوان الى  فى شعرهم دى
استغفر الله العظيم يا ربى  
والولاد مالهم كده مطولين شعرهم وموجفينه زى ما يكونوا مكهربين  
دول ما يجلوش حاده عن البنات 
عشنا وشفنا وانا  مالى انا الحج بجى محاضراتى 
ودخلت بقى سعديه قاعه المحاضرات  
بتدور على مكان تقعد فيه 
سعديه :  ايوووووووووه يا ولاد ايه الى بيحصل ده 
الاولاد جمب البنات  كده وملزجين فى بعض 
انا هجعد زيهم كده لا والله لا  يمكن ابدا 
انا هفضل واجفه احسن  
دخل الدكتور لقى كل الناس اعده الا هى  
بيقلها يا بنتى اعدى 
سعديه : اجعد ازاى يا دكتور جمب  الولاد كده عادى لا والله ما يحصل ولا يكون 
الدكتور:ههههههه  اعدى جمب اى بنت 
طيب اى حد يا بنات يقعدها جمبه  
وحده من البنات قالتلها تعالى هنا جمبى  
اعدت سعديه واتعرفت عليها انتى اسمك ايه قالتلها اسمى ندى وانتى  قالتلها سعديه المهم بعد ما خلصت المحاضره اتعرفوا على بعض وبقوا صحاب اوى  
وخلص اليوم وخلصت المحاضرات وجه معاد انها تمشى لبيت عمها  
خرجت سعديه هى وندى 
وبعدين
تاااااااااااااااااااااابع  
فى الحلقه الجايه*


----------



## نونوس14 (15 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووووووووووة اوى سعدية دى*
*بجد شكلها قصة جاااااااااااامدة جدااااااا*
*كلنا مستنين الحلقة اللى جاية*
*ميرسى كتيييير للقصة*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

يارب يخليكى يا قمرة بس هو انتى شفتى حاجة اللى جاى مشكلة هههههههه
نورتينى كتير وبمشيئة المسيح بكرة هنزل الحلقة الجاية


----------



## *koky_love* (15 فبراير 2010)

قصة جميلة جدا وانشاء اللة الحلقة التانية هتكون احلى :big29:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يخليكـــــى كوووووكى وتابعيها معايا يا قمرة بقى 
نورتــــــى


----------



## *koky_love* (15 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااا يا قمر على ذوقك:8_8_35[1]:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

:8_8_35[1]:شكرا ليكى انتى يا سكــــــــرة


----------



## *koki* (15 فبراير 2010)

جميلة جدا وانا مستنية الحلقة التانية​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> جميلة جدا وانا مستنية الحلقة التانية​


 

حـــــــاضر من عنيا يا قمرة 
ويـــارب تعبجك
بشكرك على مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة شوقتينا للحلقة الجاية


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بصراحة شوقتينا للحلقة الجاية


 
حالااااااا يا كليمووووو هنزل الحلقة الجاية ويااارب تعجبك
بشكرك جداااااا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقة التانية

تانى يوم راحت بقى سعديه على الجامعه 
اول اما خلصت اول محاضره 
سعديه : يا ندى انا جعانه جوى تعالى نجيب اى حاجه ناكولها 
ندى: خلاص تعالى يا سعديه نروح كافتريا الكليه 
سعديه : لا دى كولها مليانه شباب ياختى انا مش هروح هناك 
ندى : لا تعالى بس احنا ملناش دعوه بحد هناك 
سعديه : طيب يلا اما نشوف 
راحت سعديه وندى الكافتريا و اول اما اعدوا كان اعد قصادهم مين عمنا ميدو بقى 
ميدو اول اما شاف سعديه اعد يضحك بقى بصوت عالى 
سعديه بصتله بقرف اوى وقالت 
هوه ماله الواد ده الى شبه الديك الازعر بيضحك ليه كده 
ندى : احنا مالنا يا سعديه هوه بيضحك وخلاص 
سعديه : ليه يا بت شايفنا ارجوزات جودامه ده واد حيوان وعايز يتهزج 
ندى : بصى احنا ناكل ونمشى من هنا 
سعديه : طيب احسن بردو انا جولتلك بيومك لاسود ده انا مش هاجى الكافتريا دى 
خلصوا اكل ودخلوا قاعه المحاضرات 
واعدوا دخل طبعا وراهم الاستاذ الفاضل ميدو وكانت معاه وحده صحبته 
وشاف سعديه بردو واعد يشاور عليها ويضحك 
سعديه اتنرفزت اوى طبعا والعرق الصعيدى طلع 
سعديه : بصى يا بت يا ندى بيعمل ايه الواد ده بيضحك تانى 
قالتة ندى
انت حضرتك بتضحك ليه 
ميدو : ههههههههههههه لا ولا حاجه يا انسه ههههههه
سعدية : فرحان جوى وانت فاتح خشمك كده جاتك نيله عليك وعلى بوزك الفجرى 
ميدو : وليه الغلط يا ااااااااا؟ 
سعديه : يا اااااااا ايه ما تنطج 
ميدو : يا حجه هههههههه
سعديه : تعرف انك مش محترم وعيل جليل ادب وعايز تتربى 
ميدو: انتى انتى انتى تربينى انا 
وطبعا الاستاذ ميدو بيستفزها بمياعته وبالحركات الى بيعملها 
ندى : طيب ممكن اعرف بتضحك ليه 
ميدو: انتى مش شايفه جمبك تحفه فنيه بجد ههههههه
سعديه : تحفه فنيه ما تحطنى فى متحف الشمع يا خوى 
انا تحفه وانت تيجى ايه بشعرك الى مكهربه ده وبنطلونك الى هيوجع منك ارفع بنطلونك وبعدين اتكلم 
ميدو طبعا مش معاه غير انه يضحك هوه وصحبته 
سعديه : يلا يا ولاا انت خد الفرخه بتاعتك دى وغور من هنا اتكشح يلا
ميدو : دى فرخه دى جنا صحبتى 
سعديه : جنا ولا عفريت وانا مالى غور احسن افرج عليك الجامعه كلها 
ميدو : انا مش هرد عليكى انتى مش من مستوايا 
سعديه : مستوى مين يا بو مستوى انت يا حوساله وعره الشباب كمان ولو شفت وشك هنا هضربك بالبولغه 
ندى : خلاص يا سعديه هوه فعلا مش محترم بس انتى بردو نرفزتية 
سعديه : انتى مش شايفه حيلت امه بيعمل ايه 
ندى : معلش 
المهم ندى هدت سعديه وخلصوا محضراتهم ورواحوا 
وانتظرونا الحلقه الى جايه 

هنكمل لما اشوف ردودكم الحلوة*



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

وااااااااااء شكل الموضوع مش عاجبكم صح صح بس هكمل بردة 
يمكن تغيرة رايكم:smi411:


[URL="http://www.yaso3na.com/"]
	
[/URL]*الحلقة التالتة*[URL="http://www.yaso3na.com/"]*

*[/URL]
*بعد اما خرجت سعديه من الجامعه علشان تروح *
*خرج وراها طبعا عمنا ميدو هوه وجنى صحبته بالعربيه بتاعته*
*واعد يرخم عليها ويدايقها *
*سعدية: انت يا واد احترم نفسك وامشى بعيد عن هنا بدل ماخلى يومك اسود *
*ميدو : بجد انا مش هسيبك انهرده هوه الضحك عليكى انهرده هخليكى تحرمى تكلمينى باسلوب مش كويس يا انتى *
*سعدية: والله انت شكلك كده جبته لنفسك فى يومك الجوتران ده ونويت تحجز لنفسك سرير ونفر زيادة فى المستشفى *
*جنى : الحق يا ميدو دى بتقول هتدخلك انت المستشفى *
*سعدية: دى ومالها دى ياعين تيزه والنعمه شكلك هتتجطع انهرده انت والدزمه الى معاك دى *
*سعدية: الحجونى يا ناس الولا ده بيتحرش بيا وبيجولى كلام جلت ادب والحجوووووووووووووونى*

*طبعا سعدية اعدت تصوت والناس اتلمت عليها وضربوا ميدو ادوله علقة سخنة وجنى كل اللى بتعملة عماله تصوت *

*جنى: يا وحوش حرام عليكوا هوه مش قدكوا *
*سعدية : مش جدهم علشان يحرم تانى مره *
*كده هوه اتعلم الادب *

*ومشيت سعدية وجنى اتصلت بالاسعاف جم خدوا ميدو بعد اما روحت سعدية عند بيت عمها*
*مرات عمها فتحتلها الباب بتقلها ازيك يا سعدية طبعا مش ردت عليها ودخلت وهى بتقول كلام كدة مش مفهوم*

*( انا كان مالى ومال البلد بت الدزمه دى شكلى كده هتبجى وجعتى سوده ما انا كنت فى بلدى وجاعده كويسه بس بردو مش فشيت غليلى اةةةةةةةةةة يا بوى )*
*مرات عمها دخلت قالت لعمها بقى *
*عمها راح لسعديه *
*عمها : مالك يا بنتى مرات عمك بتقول انك مدايقه *
*سعدية : ماليش ياعمى ( فى سرها طبعا بتقول : والنبى روح بعيد كده مش ناجصاك انت كمان وكمان مرتك لحجت توصلك لسانها مش بيتبل فيه فوله ربنا ياخدها )*
*عمها: لا بجد احكيلى يا بتى *
*سعدية :الولاد عندكوا ياعمى البنات ارجل منهم يا بوى واد ياعمى مش محترم جل ادبه عليه *
*عمها: ليه يا بتى انتى عملتيلوا ايه *
*سعدية : معملتلوش حاجه والله ( وحكت سعديه لعمها الى حصل )*
*عمها: طيب ليه يا بنتى كده ده تلاقى الشباب بهدلوه خالص *
*سعدية: احسن انا كمان مش فشيت غليلى انا كان نفسى امسكوا من شعره الى ماسكاه الكهربه ده واجصهوله خالص واعمل فى الناس جميله بادل ما تتازى من شكلوا العفش يا رب يكون مات علشان ارتاح من خلجته الفجريه*

*طبعا ميدو اعد فى المستشفى حوالى 15 يوم ومش بيجى الجامعة خالص وسعدية حكت لندى اللى حصل *

*ندى : على فكره يا سعديه هوه غلط بس مش لدرجه انك انتى تخلى الشباب يموتوه كده خالص *
*سعدية : استفزنى جوى يا ندى والله خلانى فجت اعصابى *
*ندى: خلاص بصى انتى تيجى معايا نروح نزوره فى المستشفى*
*ونعتزرله ونهدى الموضوع ونصلح الى حصل *
*سعدية : انتى حسستينى بالزنب انا خلاص هروح معاكى بس مش هعتزر.....انا هشوفه بس واطمن عليه *
*ندى : خلاص اوك هنروح انهرده بعد المحاضرات *
*سعديه : ماشى يا ستى *

*راحت ندى وسعدية المستشفي وجابوا ورد وهمه رايحين** دخلت ندى عند ميدو وحدها وقالت ل سعدية خليكي انتى هنا اما اندهلك ادخلي *

*سعدية: بس خلى فى بالك يا بت انا مش جايه معاكى علشان اعتزرله علشان ضميرى بيوجعنى بس مش اكتر *
*دخلت ندى *
*ندى : (فى سرها طبعا: يا لهوى ده ميدو مكسر خالص يخرب بيتك يا سعديه *
*ايه الى عملتيه ده فى الولا) *
*ازيك يا ميدو عامل ايه *
*ميدو: اهلا يا ندى انا خلاص مبقتش انفع تانى صحبتك المتوحشه شوفى عملت فيا ايه*

*ندى :معلش يا ميدو انت نرفزتها وكمان انا عملالك مفجأه ( ادخل ياسمسم ) *


----------



## نونوس14 (19 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*لا سعدية عملت الواجب بصراحة*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلقلة حلوووووووة*
*مستنين المفاجاة فى الحلقة اللى جاية*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

اووووووووكيشــــن يا نونوووس هبقى انزلها ونشوووفهــا مع بعض
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرة


----------



## Moony34 (21 فبراير 2010)

قصة شيقة جدا...
يا تري ميدو وسعدية هيتجوزوا بعض في الآخر؟؟؟:d


----------



## nerooo_jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه هنتابع الاحداااث ونشووووف اية اللى هيحصل
شكرا جدااااااااا لمرورك وتابعيها معايا


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونان مستنيكم اوعى تنسانى 
وقولى الاحداث
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (22 فبراير 2010)

قصة جميلة بس شكلها خيالية
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانكس يا نيرمو على مجهودك


----------



## جورج سمير @ (22 فبراير 2010)

هى حلوة بس كبيرة ش*جنى: يا وحوش حرام عليكوا هوه مش قدكوا 
سعدية : مش جدهم علشان يحرم تانى مره *
*كده هوه اتعلم الادب *


----------



## nerooo_jesus (23 فبراير 2010)

جورج سمير @ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ونان مستنيكم اوعى تنسانى
> وقولى الاحداث
> هههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه حاضر يا جورج انهاردة هنزل الحلقة الجديــــــدة يا باشاا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (23 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> قصة جميلة بس شكلها خيالية
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ثانكس يا نيرمو على مجهودك




ههههههههههههههههههه ميرســــــــى خالص بجد على ذوووقك 
يارب يخليكى ,تابعيها معانا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

*الحلقه الرابعه 

بعد ما دخلت ندى وشافت ميدو مكسر خالص 
ندهت على سعديه 
ندى : ادخل يا سمسم 
سعديه طبعا داخله وماسكه الورد وهى عامله نفسها غلبانه بقى ومكسوره ميدو شفها بقى وحصلت المفجأأأأأأأأأأأه
ميدو : يا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااامى الحقونى حوشوا المتوحشه دى خرجوها بره 
صرخ طبعا كأن جاتله حاله صرع 
سعدية : ايه يا واد انت مالك شفت عفريت ولا دينسور دخل عليك دول حتى اختفوا من زمان



ندى: اهدى يا ميدو مش كده دى جايه تعتزرلك 
ميدو : لا مش عايز منها اعتزار ولا حاجه خرجوها 
سعدية : انا جولتلك مش هاجى عند الواد الرمه دى بخلجته الملخبطه ده ولد امه دزمه ومش راجل خالص 



ندى: خلاص بقى انتوا الاتنين 

هدت ندى الموقف واعدوا يتكلموا همه التلاته ​

دخلت بقى جنى ​


**جنى : هاى ميدو ايه ده يا مامى ايه الى جاب دى هنا *​*

سعدية : مالك ياختى اتخضيتى كدا ليه تفى فى عبك ولا اجيبلك طاسه الخضه ​







​

ميدو :هاى يا جنى دى سعديه وندى جم علشان نتصالح سوى وخلاص بقينا اصحاب ​

سعدية:يلا بجى يا ندى نمشى ما المثل بيجول اذا حضرت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكه واهى الشياطين جات ​


وهى خارجه زقت جنى وقعتها على الارض ​

وقالتها غورى بخلجتك الوحشه دى ​

وبعد كم يوم خرج ميدو من المستشفى وراح الجامعه وطبعا اول اما شاف سعديه وندى راح سلم عليهم واعدوا يتكلموا وجات جنى ​


جنى : هاى شله فيه رحله مطلعاها الجامعه لشرم مين هيجى معانا ​

ميدو : كلنا طبعا جايين احجزيلنا معاكى كلنا ​

ندى : انا موافقه ​

سعدية : موافجه ايه روحوا لوحدكوا انا مش هروح مستحيل طبعا ​

ندى : ليه يا سعديه نغير جو كده كم يوم ​

سعدية : انسدى يا بت انتى واجفلى خشمك ده مش هروح جلتلك ​


طبعا كلهم مصرين ياخدوا سعديه وندى اتصلت بعمها علشان يقنعها​


عمها: ماتروحى يا بنتى تغيرى جو كده مع صحابك ​

سعدية: فى سرها بتقول ( والله الراجل ده شكله عايز يخلص مانى ده شكله ما صدق يا سوادى علشان اريحه ليه انا مزهجاه للدرجه دى خلاص هروح وامرى لله ) خلاص ياعمى موافجه هروح ​

وبعد معاناه وافقت سعديه تروح الرحله ​

وفى يوم السفر حضرت بقى سعديه شنطتها ​

واتجمعوا هى وندى وجنى وميدو وباقى اصحابهم عند الجامعه وركبوا الاتوبيس​

وبعدين ​

تااااااااااااااااااااااااابع ​

الحلقه الجاية​*


----------



## Mason (25 فبراير 2010)

*



سعدية : مالك ياختى اتخضيتى كدا ليه تفى فى عبك ولا اجيبلك طاسه الخضه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*












​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



​هههههههههههههههههههه
اية العثل دا 
فى انتظار الحلقة القادمة 
يا قــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــر
ثانكس لمجهودك​​​​​​*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه ميرســــــــى كتير لذووووووقك
وتابعيها معايا باءذن يسوع


----------



## *koki* (27 فبراير 2010)

جميلة جدا و انا مستنية الحلقة الجاية 
شكراااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## *koki* (27 فبراير 2010)

اه 
وعلافكرة بتضحك جدا 
مرسى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 فبراير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> جميلة جدا و انا مستنية الحلقة الجاية
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا​


 
ميرســــــــــى كوووووووووكى يا سكرة على متابعتك واهتماااامك


----------



## kokoooooo (28 فبراير 2010)

*اده دى الحلقة الاولى خلصت بسرعة كدة بس شكلها حكاية حلوة اوى*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههه دة 3 حلقات خلصت يا كوكووووو
شكرا لمرورك الرائع وتابعها معايا


----------



## Mason (28 فبراير 2010)

_اية يا نيرمو _
_يــــــ جميل ـــــــــــا _
_نسيتى باقى الحلقات ولا اية_
_يلا شدى حيلك _
_هههههههههه_
_يا عسسسسسسسسسل_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 فبراير 2010)

يا نهـــــار مقدرش اتاخر انا ويلا بينــــا مع الحلقة الجديدة


*الحلقه الخامسه 

وفى الاتوبيس طبعا البنات اعدة بقى يرقصوا همه والشباب ويغنوا ..سعديه مش عجبها الوضع ده خالص عماله تتكلم بقى فى سرها وتقول ( ووىوىوى وى ايه المسخره وجله الادب دى معدش فيه حيى خالص البنات ماالها ببترجص وتتلوىزى التعابين كده ليه وكمان الولاد عمالين يتمايعوا كده ومفيش خشى خالص دول رايحين رحله ولا كباريه يادى السواد الى انا فيه )


طبعا جنى الرخمه حبت ترخم على سعديه فاعدت تشد فيها بقى علشان تيجى ترقص 
جنى: يلا بقى يا شباب عايزين سعديه عايزين سعديه 
سعدية : هى سعديه الرجاصه الى جابهالك ابوكى ولا ايه يا بت انتى اخرسى احسن اجطعلك لسانك ده المعوووج

يادى الفضيحه ام جلاجل ياجى الجرسه ام حناجل
عايزانى اترجص يا بت زيكوا انت انهبلتى ولا ايه 
انت عارفه دول لو عرفوا فى البلد يطخونى بالنار 
ويخلصوا من عارى 
الولاد طبعا: عايزين سعديه 

سعدية : هوه اسمى بجى لبانه فى خشمكوا والله الى هينطج اسمى هتبجى وجعته سوده انهرده بجوطران 
ندى : خلاص يا جماعه معلش سيبوا سعديه 
سعديه طبعا طول السكه متغازه اوى من الى حصل 

وبتقول فى سرها (جال ارجص جال الهى تجرصهم حيه جولالات الخشى انا كان مالى ومال المياعه دى يا ربى شكلها هتبجى رحله سوده بطين وجوطران يا رب عدى الايام المهببه دى على خير وهى السكه دى كمان مالها طويله ليه انا زهجت دى وجعه سوده ومنيله )

ميدو اما شاف سعديه اعده ومتنرفزه اوى راح اعد جمبها 
وبيكلمها 
ميدو: مالك يا سعديه متنرفزه ليه 
سعدية : انت يا واد انت ازاى تجعد جمبى كده من غير خشى جوم يلا فز من هنا 
ميدو: احنا اصدقاء يا سعديه ومتخافيش انا هقعد باحترامى 
سعدية: ماشى ازا كان باحترام ماشى بس يلا لخص وجول الى عايز تجوله وفضها سيره مش تاخودها حلوانه فى سلونه وتوجعد 
ميدو : ههههههه اوك ماشى 
انتى مالك بقى زعلانه ليه 
سعدية : انت مش شايف جله الحى دى 
ميدو: انتى مالك كده خودى الامور عادى فرى 
سعدية: فرى ولا سافو يا واد جوم من هنا 
ميدو: انتى ليه معقده 
سعدية : انا معجده طيب ماتفوكنى يا خوى مش بجولك الى انا عملته فيك ده جليل 

االست جنى بقى اول اما شافت ميدو اعد مع سعديه اتنرفزت اوى وراحت تقله ميدو انت ايه الى مقعدك هنا 
سعدية : جال يا جاعدين يكفيكوا شر الجايين انا من الاول مش مرتحالك انتى بهدومك المجطعه دى 
جنى : انا هدومى مقطعه 
سعدية : يا بت غورى اتبطى كده واجعدى بعيد 
جنى: انتى بتكلمينى انا 
سعدية: امال بكلم امى هوه فيه دزمه جودامى غيرك 

غورى يا بت بعيد من هنا احسن اعملك عاهه
ميدو : جنى روحى شوفى زمايلك لو سمحتى عايز اعد مع سعديه 
سعدية : لا مش هتجعد يالا انت كمان يا واد يا رمه خد الدزمه دى وامشى غوووووووور

ووصلوا بقى ودخلوا الفندق الى هيقعدوا فيه 
ونتابع الحلقه الجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه*


----------



## Mason (1 مارس 2010)

*يا دى الفضيحة أم جلاجل يا دى الجرسة أم حناجل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عثثثثثثثل *
*عسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا نيرمو *
*ومتابعة للنهاية *
*ان شاء الله*
*ثانكس لمجهودك يا جميل*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (1 مارس 2010)

انا مستني الحلقه الثانيه وياريت ما طقتعش قلبنا زي المسلسلات يعني ياريت بعد اذنك تزود الحلقه بكلام اكتر علشان انا عاوزها في الخدمه احتمال تتمثل لو نهايتها عجبتني


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> *يا دى الفضيحة أم جلاجل يا دى الجرسة أم حناجل*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عثثثثثثثل *
> *عسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا نيرمو *
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرســـــى خالص على اهتماااامك ومتابعتك وهستناكى تتابعيها دايمــــا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 مارس 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> انا مستني الحلقه الثانيه وياريت ما طقتعش قلبنا زي المسلسلات يعني ياريت بعد اذنك تزود الحلقه بكلام اكتر علشان انا عاوزها في الخدمه احتمال تتمثل لو نهايتها عجبتني



هههههههههههه انا بنقلعا زى  ما هيا يا رومـــــانى بس فكرة حلوة جدا لو اتمثلت 
ميرســــى ليك جدا وتابعها معايا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه السادسة






طبعا بدأ توزيع الاوض 
ومن المفروض كل 3 بنات فى اوضه 
جه حظ بقى ندى وسعديه وجنى فى اوضه سوى
سعديه رافضه تماما ان جنى تقعد معاهم فى الاوضه 

سعدية : مستحيل ام سحلول دى تجعد معانا فى الاوضة هى مش ناجصة غتاتة هنا 



جنى : وانا بقى مش هقعد غير هنا هى الاوضة دى بتاعت اهلك انتى



سعدية: يومك اسود على دماغك انتى تعرفى اهلى منين يا بت عشان تغلطى فيهم.. اهلى لو شافوكى كانوا تاوكى من زمان ولا حد يعرفلك طريج .ايامك هتبجى اسود من الحبر يا حزينة





طبعا المشرفه سمعت الخناقه جت هدت الموقف
واقنعت سعديه ان ده ترتيب غرف ومينفعش يتغير 
دخلوا ورتبوا هدومهم ونزلوا المطعم اتغدوا 
وبعد كده كان باقى اليوم يقضوه على البحر 
راحوا كلهم والبنات بقى والولاد لبسوا الميوهات ونزلوا البحر الا سعدية 

سعدية: يا دى اليوم الاسود ايه اللى انا شيفاه ده الله يخرب بيت اللى جاب ابوكم كده من غير خشى عاراية من غير هدوم جوادم بعض نهار اسود استر يارب على النعمة دى علامات يوم الجيامة كاسات عاريات ربنا يا خدكم يا جولالات الادب استر يارب 







ندى : اية يا سعدية مش هتنزلى البحر يلا البسى المايوة بتاعك 

سعدية:ميوة اية يا بت انتى يا ام مايوة وانا فاكراكى مؤدبة طلعتى زيهم اخص عليكى

ندى : ليه بس يا سعدية الميوة بتاعى مش مكشوف اوى دة محتشم

سعدية: عشنا وشوفنا حتى الميوة عملوه محتشم انتى يا نيلةغورى من وشى الساعادى






مشيت ندى واعدت سعديه لوحدها تحت الشمسيه متغاظه ومش عاجبها الوضع خالص 
جالها ميدو وبيكلمها 

ميدو : سعدية مالك مش نازلة البحر لية ؟؟؟؟؟

سعدية: ما هى ناجصاك انت كمان غور يا ولا من وشى اتحشم والبس حاجة على حسمك وانت عامل زى السحلية الهبلة 

ميدو : انا سحلية هبلة يا سوسو ههههههههههه

سعدية : سوسو ليه شايفنى شغاله فى كبارية اتلم يا ولا وايوى سحلية هبلة ومعفنة كمان

ميدو: هههههههههههههه مقبولة منك عشان تعرفى بس انى مش بزعل منك عشان انتى دمك خفيف موت وانا احب البنات الللى دمها خفيف زيك 

سعدية :يا دى النيلة دةهيجعد وهيتساير معايا وانا اصلا مش طايجاة روحى يلا ياشاطر خد الطوج بتاعك وروح عوم يارب تغرج وارتاح من وشك الفجرى دة 







ميدو : لا انا هعد معاكى شوية اسمحيلى

سعدية : تجعد بادبك وغطى جسمك دة 

ميدو : حاضر يا ستى 

( طبعا ميدو اعد هوه وسعديه واعدوا يحكوا لبعض عن حياتهم واخواتهم وكده وبيعرفوا كل حاجه عن بعض يعنى شكله الموضوع كده قلب على اعجاب وربنا يستر ) 
عدى اليوم وراحوا الفندق واتعشوا ودخلوا اوضهم بقى علشان يرتاحوا 

سعدية: اصدجى يا بت يا ندى الولا ميدو طلع كويس والله وشكله غلبان وطيب بس لو يبطل الحاجات اللى بيعملها دى هيبجى كويس 
ندى : ايه يعنى فكرتك اتغيرت عنة 

سعدية: هى اتغيرت حبتين بس بردو لسة 

سمعتهم طبعا الهانم جنى وهمه بيحكوا طبعا جنى بتحب ميدو اتنرفزت وحست ان هيحصل شىء بينه وبين سعديه فا ردت عليهم 

جنى : انتوابتكلموا عن ميدو ليه وبعدين انتى اوعى تكلميه تانى يا انتى

سعديه اتنرفزت وبصت لندى وجالت هى البت الدزمه الزباله دى بتكلم مين انا ولا انتى




ندى : بتكلمك انتى ههههههههههههههه

سعدية : بصتلها وقالت عايزة اية انتى يا ام سحلول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جنى : عايزة مش تكلمى ميدو تانى فهمتى ولا لاء

سعدية : يا بتى جلتلك الف مرة اتجى شري انتى مش بتسمعى الكلام ليه وشكلة كدة يومك خلص على ايدى 
جنى :انا بقلك اهووة بلاش تكلمية تانى يا باردة 

سعدية: انا باردة يا بت لو حطوكى فى فرن درجة حرارتة الف مئوية تجمديها وبعدين فهمينى مين ميدو دة اللى انتى بتتخانجى معانا عشانه اتوكسى انتى وهوه 

جنى : ميدو حبيبي 

سعدية : حبك برص يا سحلية جربانة انتى وميدو دة واد دزمة وانتى البولغة بتاعتة وغورى من وشى روحى اتخمدى 

ندى طبعا ميته على نفسها من الضحك على الى بيحصل 
المهم خلص اليوم بالمناقشه الحاره علشان الكابتن ميدو 
وجه تانى يوم فى الرحله الى هوه المفروض انه يوم رحله سفارى فى الصحرا وركوب جمال وكان يوم جميل 
نشوف حصل فيه ايه الحلقه الجايه 
انتظروناااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Mason (2 مارس 2010)

_لحد دلوقتى حلو _
_منتظرة باقى الحكاية _
_ثانكس يا قــــــــــــمـــــــــــر_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 مارس 2010)

ميرســــــــــــى اوووووووى يا جميـــــــل على متابعتك وانا مبسوطة خالص انها عجباكى


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2010)

*

 مش ممكن تغيرى اسم سعديه . مش لايق على ميدو .. لكن رووعه شكرا

​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (3 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> مش ممكن تغيرى اسم سعديه . مش لايق على ميدو .. لكن رووعه شكرا
> 
> ​*




ههههههههههههههههههه انت تؤمر بس هو متناسب مع شخصيتها كبنت صعيدية يعنى وزى ما انت شايفة منتهى الرقة والذووق هههههههههههههه
بشكرك جدااااااا نهيســــــى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (3 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه السابعه

وجه تانى يوم الى هوه يوم رحله السفارى وركوب الجمال

تعالى نشوف حصل ايه

صحيوا الصبح ولبسوا ونزلوا يفطروا

ندى بصت لسعديه لقيتها لابسه لبسها المعتاد الى هوه جيب وجاكت 

استغربت اوى وراحت تكلمها

ندى : سعديه ايه الى انتى لابساه ده

سعديه : ماله الى انا لابساه ده وحش ولا ايه

ندى : لا مش وحش بس مينفعش تركبى بيه جمل او تطلعى سفارى خالص لازم تلبسى بنطلون

سعديه : يومك اسوه البس بنطلون ليه حصل ايه فى الدنيا
اتهببى واسكتى يا بت وانا اصلا مش هركب جمل ولا حتى السفارى دى كمان وغورى من وشى


ندى : مينفعش يعنى هنسيبك لوحدك فى الصحرا

سعديه : خلاص مش اروح خالص واجعد هنا

ندى : لا بصى انا هجيبلك بنطلون من عندى بس واسع والله ومش ضيق تعالى شوفيه 
ولو مش عاجبك مش تلبسيه

سعديه : تعالى اما اشوف انا عارفه انها رحله سوده من الاول ومحدش مصدجنى خالص

(سعديه اختارت طبعا اوسع بنطلون عند ندى وكمان لبست فوق منه فست طويل بس 
الحمد لله انها وافقت تلبس البنطلون بعد اقناع شديد)

وراحوا بقى وهناك ركبوا الجمال الا وحده بس الاستاذه جنى خايفه طبعا من الجمل

جنى : يا مامى انا اركب ده لالالالالالا مقدرش انا اخاف منه

سعديه بقى شافت الموقف واتنرفزت منها

سعديه : متركبى ياختى وتخلصينى خلينا نتحرك ونمشى

جنى : انتى مالك يا انتى انا مش اركب مقدرش اخاف انا

سعديه : طيب جيبولها طاسه الخضه المحروسه على شبابها فى اليوم الاسود ده 
يابت الناس اركبى ده اليف مش يعضك والله انا حاسه بالجمل هوه خايف منك احسن انتى تعضيه

جنى طبعا رافضه اقنعها احدى المشرفين انها تركب مع حد من زمايلها طبعا جنى اختارت ميدو
سعديه شافتها بتركب مع ميدو اتنرفزت هى كمان

سعديه : والله انا بجول ان البت دى دزمه هى مش خايفه اصلا انا عارفاها هى 
عايزه تتلزج فى الولا الى اسمه ميدو شوفى يا بت يا ندى عامله ايه البت ما صدجت 
تلزج فيه يادى النيله بنات اخر زمن

( سعديه شكلها متغاز علشان ميدو حاسه كده ان القلب بدأ يدق اما نشوف بقى )

خلص بقى موضوع الجمال وجه معاد رحله السفارى وكل اتنين يركبوا سوى 

وركبت ندى وسعديه وجنى طبعا مع ميدو وانطلقت الرحله سعديه كانت خايفه من موضوع 
السفارى ده لانها اول مره تطلع رحله سفارى وانطلقوا بقى

سعديه : بالراحه يا بت يا ندى بالراحه يا دزمه يومك اسود شكلك هتموتينا بدرى

ندى طبعا فرحانه اوى ومش شايفه قدامها وسعديه عماله تلطم بعدها بقى ندى مشيت بالراحه 
علشان سعديه لغايه اما صحابهم كلهم مشيوا وهمه لقيوا نفسهم لوحده وسط الصحرى 
ومش عارفين يرحوا فين وتاهوا

ندى : سعديه انا مش عارفه همه مشيوا منين

سعديه : يعنى ايه؟؟؟؟؟

ندى : شكلنا كده تهنا مش هنعرف نرجع

سعديه : انا عارفه هوه يوم اسود وجوطران انا كان مالى ومال السفارى والنيله المنيله 
بهباب دى ما انا كنت فى بيتنا مرتاحه مالى ومال مصر ومال الرحلات

ندى : ما كفايه خلينا نركز بقى نشوف هنعمل ايه

سعديه : تعملى ايه اتصلى بالموبيل الى معاكى ده باى حد قبل الليل ما يدخل

ندى : اتصلت بميدو الو ايوه يا يا ميدو بص احنا فى الصحرى ومش عارفين نروحلكوا او نرجع احنا تهنا

ميدو : طيب انتوا فين بالتحديد

ندى: مش عارفه

سعديه : هاتى اشوفه الدزمه ده انت يا بنى اتصرف اعمل اى حاجه

ميدو : طيب اوصفيلى المكان الى انتوا فيه

سعديه : اوصفلك ايه يا سوادى يعنى خير اللهم ما اجعله خير الجنه بس جالبه على صفار شويه 
انت اهبل يلا ماهى كله صفار فى صفار مفيش غير الرمل والصحرا انا اتلميت على شويه 
مخابيل فى ايامى السوده دى

ميدو : طيب اهدى يا سعديه وانا هرجع من نفس السكه الى جينا منها وان شاء الله هلاقيكوا

سعديه : طيب بسرعه يلا

ميدو رجع من نفس المكان والحمد لله لقى ندى وسعديه
وخدهم ورجعوا الفندق طبعا سعديه زاد اعجابها بميدو وبالحركه الجدعه الى عملها بعد اما وصلوا الفندق

سعديه : عارف يلا يا ميدو مع انك ولا دزمه بس طلعت جدع شكرا يلا انك رجعتنا

ميدو : مفيش شكر ده واجب واحنا اصحاب ولازم اعمل كده
وخصوصا انك انتى كمان الى كنتى تايهه

سعديه : خلاص يا ولا انت ما صدجت ولا ايه هاتاخدها حلوانه فى سلوانه 
وتتساير يلا بجى شوف انت رايح فين

وخلص اليوم بالاعجاب الجميل بين سعديه وميدو*


----------



## نونوس14 (3 مارس 2010)

*ممممممممممم*
*حلووووووووووة اووووووووووووى*
*ميرسى كتييييييير *
*كلهم حلقات جميلة*
*مستنييييييييين الحلقة اللى جاية*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (3 مارس 2010)

هههههههههه ثانكس لذوووووق ومتابعتك وتشجيعك الجميل دة


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

*



الحلقه السابعه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



سعديه : عارف يلا يا ميدو مع انك ولا دزمه بس طلعت جدع شكرا يلا انك رجعتنا
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



:99::99::99:
:99::99:
:99:
فى انتظار باقى الحلقات
يـــــــــــــــــــ قمرـــــــــــــــــــا​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> *
> 
> :99::99::99:
> :99::99:
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه ميرســـــــى يا سكر بس 
ودلوقتى هنزل الحلقة الجديدة عشان خاطرك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

*وسع يابني انت وهي ..........الحلقة التامنه جت




الحلقه الثامنه

وجه رابع يوم

قرروا انهم يروحوا البحر سعديه رفضت زى العاده انها تنزل الميه

ندى: طيب اقلك حاجه يا ميدو علشان سعديه تيجى معانا 

تعالى ناخد لانش فى البحر وهيبقى جميل

ميدو: فكره جميله تعالى نقول لسعديه

سعديه وافقت طبعا وركب اللانش ندى وميدو وسعديه وجات الرخمه 

الى اسمها جنى ومصره انها تروح

جنى : انا لازم اروح معاكوا

سعديه : هى البت دى مش بتسمع الكلام ليه جولتلك اتجى شرى شكلك كده جبتيه لنفسك

جنى : لا هروح غصب عنك يا انتى

سعديه : تانى كلمه انتى دى انا ليا اسم ربنا ياخدك
عموما انتى الجانيه على روحك تعالى معانا

وركبوا اللانش وانطلقوا بقى فى البحر والجو كان تحفه وسعديه وميدو اعدين جمب بعض 

ومنسجمين اوى جنى بقى اعده متغاظه اوى ازاى ميدو يقعد مع سعديه متجاهلها تماما 
كده راحت لسعديه بتقلها قومى من هنا

سعديه : نعم يا ام سحلول عايزه ايه

جنى : بقلك قومى من هنا عايزه اعد جمب ميدو

ميدو: لا سعديه مش هتقوم من هنا

سعديه : لا انا سيبهالك وسيبهالها ام بوز فجرى اوعى وانتى زى الجرد كده

جنى : انا زى القرد انتى يا جربانه

سعديه : انا جربانه يا زباله يا حساله المجتمع انتى طيب هوريكى ( سعديه زقت جنى فى الميه )

بس الحمد لله جنى بتعرف تعوم

ميدو: ايه الى انتى عملتيه ده يا سعديه

سعديه : انت مش شايف الملخبطه دى بتجول ايه

ميدو رمى لجنى الطوق وطلعها الانش
جنى بعد اما طلعت بتكلم سعديه

جنى : بصى يا انتى انا بعرف اعوم وبتصرف كويس فى المواقف دى شوفى انتى بقى 
هتعملى ايه وزقت سعديه فى الميه

سعديه: يا بووووووووووووووى ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه الحجونى همووووووووووووووووت 
هموووووووووووووووووت 


ميدو نزل بقى يجرى وراها الميه لان سعديه مش بتعرف تعوم
وانقزها بقى وخرجوا من البحر خالص بعد المشكله الى حصلت دى سعديه بعد اما فاقت 
مسكت جنى وضربتها ادتها علقه جامده وعضتها فى ايدها ندى وميدو 
هدوا الموضوع وخلص اليوم بالخناقه دى اظن بعد كده جنى هتحرم تروح ناحيه سعديه 
او تضايقها تانى ربنا يستر على البت مش تروح مستشفى الكلب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتظــــــــر ونى ف الحلقه القادمه *


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

_ثانكس يا نيرمو على زوقك _

_وحلوة كتيييير الحلقة دى _
_وشكلها ناوية على مستشفى _
_المجانين بعد الكلب_
_ههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> _ثانكس يا نيرمو على زوقك _
> 
> _وحلوة كتيييير الحلقة دى _
> _وشكلها ناوية على مستشفى _
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه شكلها كدة يا ميسووووووو ,اهم حاجة تكون عجبتك يا قمرة
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## نونوس14 (4 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووووة*
*احنا متباااااااااااااااااااااابعين*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *حلوووووووووووووة*
> *احنا متباااااااااااااااااااااابعين*



تمــــــــــام يا بوبوووووووووس خليكم معايا على الخط بس هههههههه
نورتى يا قمرة


----------



## *koki* (5 مارس 2010)

very nice thanks too much
i am wating


----------



## *koki* (5 مارس 2010)

يلا بجى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Mason (6 مارس 2010)

_شدى حيلك شوية يا نيرمووووووووو_
_ها وصلت مستشفى الكلب ولا لسه_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_فى انتظار باقى الحلقات _
_يــــــ قمر ــــــــــــا_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

هههههههههه حاضر يا بناويت متزعلوش منى صدقونى هنزلها باليل


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*

يعني ندخل بالحلقة التاسعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ندخل بالحلقة التاسعة 
**



الحلقه التاسعه

وفى اليوم الخامس من ايام الرحله قرروا الطلبه يعملوا حفله بكينى بارتى 
وممنوع اى حد يدخل الحفله دى من غير مايو ... ندى بتسال سعديه

ندى: سعديه انتى هتروحى الحفله دى

سعديه : اتهببى يا بت انتى حفله ايه ياختى انتى عايزانى البس مايو 
لا مش ممكن طبعا روحى انتى

ندى: لا مش اروح انا محبش الحفلات دى

سعديه: جدعه يا بت كنت فاكراكى جليله ادب طلعتى مؤدبه ايوه كده تستاهلى 
انك تمشى مع سعديه بلا فخر

ندى: ماشى يا ستى سعديه تعالى طيب نروح نتفرج من بعيد

سعديه : تعالى اما نشوف ايه الى هيحصل فيها البكينى بارتى دى كانها مش حفله ده عرض ازياء

راحوا يتفرجوا على الحفله من بعيد سعديه اول اما شافت الحفله كأن لسعتها عقربه

سعديه :يادى اليوم لسود الملحوس بحبر اسود مطين
يا بووووووووووووووووووووى ايه ده البنات والولاد ملط كده من غير هدوم خالص 
ده مش بكينى بارتى ده ملط بارتى جله خشى بارتى سفاله بارتى يا دلى يا دلى 
فينك ياماى تيجى تشوفى الى اتحرمتى منه طول عمرك

ندى: مالك بس يا سعديه دى مايوهات عادى اتفرجى وانتى ساكته

سعديه:اسكت ازاى يا بت ده الى انا شايفاه عايز البلد كلها تاجى تلطم عليه بما فيهم العمده 
ذات نفسيه يا بوى يابوى فينكم يا اهل البلد تيجوا تشوفوا الحاجات دى مش البنات الى عندينا 
الواحد متجوز وحده فاكر انها زينه بنات البلد وهى فى الحجيجه فرده شراب معفن و منتن كمان 
اهوه هوه ده الى بيجولوا عليه مش هتجدر تغمض عنيك

ميدو جه طبعا

ميدو: مالكم يا بنات مش هتدخلوا الحفله ليه

ندى : لا معلش احنا ملناش فى كده

سعديه : بس يلا انت يا معفن احنا مش ندخل السفاله وجله الحيه دى خليك انت لوحدك

ميدو : خلاص متزعلوش لو الحفله مش عجباكوا احنا ممكن نخرج نروح اى مكان

جنى جات بتنادى على ميدو

جنى : ميدو يلا تعالى ارقص معايا

ميدو: معلش يا جنى احنا هنغير وخارجين انا وندى وسعديه لو تحبى تيجى معانا

سعديه: يادى النيله هى الفجريه دى ورانا ورانا
يا بت انا عملت معاكى زى بانوراما وسبتلك علامه وبردو مش محرمه

جنى : على فكره انا مش كلمتك خالص يا انتى

سعديه:وعلى فكره بردو شكلك وحش جوى انتى حتى مافكيش ربع كيلو لحمه على بعضيه 
معضمه ومخشبه وشكلك وحش ويجيب العار بت اهوه انتى الى يشوفك المفروض يغمض
عنيه لانه هيجرف منك ونعملك اعلان ونجول فيه جنى مش هتجدر تفتح عنيك 
ولو فتحت عنيك هتتشنكل رجليك

ندى وميدو ميتين من الضحك وجنى متنرفزه اوى مش عارفه ترد

جنى : على فكره يا سلعوه انتى انا مش اكلمك خالص خالص

سعديه : البت دى مش بتحرم يا ناس انا سلعوه يا ام سحلول اجرى يا بت شوفى سحلول عايزك

ندى : بس يا سعديه جنى متزعليش سعديه بتحب تهرج

ميدو: كفايه خناق ويلا بقى نخرج

ندى : هنروح فين

ميدو : نروح سينما ونتعشى بره موافقين

كلهم طبعا وافقوا وخرجوا وراحوا السينما وبعدين 






استنو وتابعونا الحلقة الجاية...باي باي*​


----------



## Mason (6 مارس 2010)

_اوك منتظرين يا قمر _
_حلوة حلقة اليوم _
_ميرسى لمجهودك_
_الجمييييييييييييييييييييل_​


----------



## نونوس14 (6 مارس 2010)

*حلووووووووووة اوووووووووى*
*وانا مستنية اللى الحلقة اللى جاية*


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

يلا يا نيرمو وييييييييييييييين الحلقة العاشرة

منتظرينك يا قمراية


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه العاشره

دخلوا السينما واتفرجوا على فيلم جميل اوى ورومانسى
واما خرجوا من السينما كلهم مبسوطين اوى الا سعديه عماله تعيط اوى

ندى : مالك يا سعديه بتعيطى ليه هوه الفيلم اثر فيكى اوى كده

سعديه : لا ياختى انا صعبانه عليا الجوطه بتاعت البطله ماتت 



وجعت من فوج السطح ومش لحجوها

ميدو: للدرجه دى انتى حساسه يا سعديه زعلانه على القطه

سعديه : ايوه يلا هى علشان خرسه نستهتر بيها 
لازم نراعى حجوج الحيوان

ندى: خلاص يا ستى متزعليش ده تمثيل

المهم بعد اما خرجوا من السينما راحوا يتعشوا فى مطعم
دخلوا جنى اعدت جمب ميدو وسعديه وندى اعدوا جمب بعض
جه الجارسون وقالهم تحبوا تاخدوا ايه جنى بقى اختارت اول وحده

جنى: هاتلى ستيك بالكارى وخضار سوتيه وعصير جريت فروت

سعديه:ايه ياختى ده انتى بتطلبى دى بلا كارى بلا بارى 
وايه كمان انت اجرى وانا افوت ده

جنى : سوفاج فلاحه

سعديه : اتهببى يا بت بلاسوفاج بلا نيله انت ياعم مش عندك لحمه وفراخ ورز وسلطه

الجارسون : ايوه طبعا

سعديه : خلاص جيبلنا كلنا زى بعض

الجارسون جاب الاكل واعدوا ياكلوا جنى عماله تاكل ميدو فى بقه 
وهوه كمان بياكلها وسعديه متنرفزه

سعديه : متلموا نفسكوا انتوا لتنين جاتكوم الجرف فى شكلكوا العفش

جنى : وانتى مالك متغاظه ليه

سعديه : انا اتغاظ اتنيلى انا جرفانه بس وانتى فاتحه بوجك كد كده 
والشوكه مش محوجه فيه جاتكم الجرف فى خلجتكم الملخبطه

جنى دخلت الحمام تصلح الميكب بتاعها وسعديه استغلت الفرصه 
وحطتلها شطة فى الاكل بتاعها وجت جنى تاكل وهى مطمنه

سعديه : فى سرها بتكلم (بصى جال تفتح بوجها كد اييه وهوه يدخل كبش بحاله 
جاتك نيله مبجاش انا سعديه بنت ام سعديه زينه بنات صعيد ان ما خليتك تتعلمى الادب 
وابطلك جله الربايه يا جنى يا بت ام جنى )

جنى اول اما حطت اول معلقه فى بقها صوتت

جنى: اه اه بقى الحقونى

ندى : مالك يا جنى فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جنى : ناااااااااااار بقى نار

ميدو : طيب خدى شويه ميه

سعديه : ميه ايه الى هتحوج فيها دى جيبلها المطافى احسن علشان تعمل مفعول سريع

جنى : انتى الى عملتى كده مفيش غيرك

سعديه : وحيات سيدى البلوبى ما عملت حاجه انتى بتتهمينى بالباطل هتخشى النار

جنى : لا انتى مفيش غيرك

سعديه : ايوه انا الى معاكى اعمليه يا ام سحلول

ميدو: طيب ليه كده يا سعديه

سعديه : انت مالك انت ولا متغاز على حبيبه الجلب بتاعتك

ميدو : لا بس احنا فى مكان عام عيب

سعديه : بص يلا يا دزمه انت انا لو وافجت انى اخرج معاكم علشان بعتبركوا كلكوا زى اخواتى 
وخصوصى انت وكمان معانا محرم معانا ندى والاخ جنى
ولا انت فاكر انى عاشجه سواد عيونك المعفنه دى جاتك نيله فى شكلك العفش

ندى : بس يا جماعه عيب كده يلا بقى نمشى

ومشيوا بعد خناقه حاره بين سعديه وجنى 

وانتهى اليوم تعالوا نشوف حصل ايه فى اليوم السادس الى هو اخر يوم فى الرحله*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

نونووووووس ميرســــــى اوى يا جميلة على مرورك وذوووقك ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

ميسووووووووووو .انا اسفة حبى على التاخير وانا نزلت الحلقة الجديدة اهو 
وبكرة هنزل الحلقة الجديدة او انهاردة لو تحبووا


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

_عادى ولا يهمك يا جميل _

_ياريت نشوف الحلقة الجاية على طول _
_علشان نتابع باقى مقالب _
_سعدية _
_ههههههههههه_
_شكلها ناوية لجنى _
_هههههههههههههه_
_ميرسى يا قمر على القصة اللذيذة دى_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه الحاديه عشر



فى اخر يوم قرروا انهم ينزلوا يعملوا شوبنج وباليل هيروحوا مسرح

ندى: سعديه يلا البسى علشان نروح نشترى شويه حاجات

سعديه : طيب انا خلصت لبس يلا

وخرجوا وهمه بيتمشوا بيشتروا الحاجات الى عايزينها قابلوا الاستاذ ميدو والهانم جنى

سعديه: بت يا ندى الحجى شوفى مين الى هناك ده

ندى : اه دا جنى وميدو

سعديه : يادى اليوم لاسود انا كارهاهم همه لتنين انا لو اعرف ان الرحله المطينه دى 
فيها البت جنى والى هتعمله ده مكنتش وافجت انى اجى من الاول

ندى : خلاص اعملى نفسك مش شيفاهم

سعديه : ايوه يا بت صم بكم عمى لايرون ولا يسمعون امشى

بس ايه ميدو طبعا شافهم وجه يجرى

ميدو : ايه ده انتوا هنا انتوا مش شايفينا

سعديه: يادى النيله برص وسحليه ماشيين هنشوفهم ازاى
ولو شفناهم نضربهم ونمشى

ميدو : ليه كده بقى مش كنتوا تقولوا علشان نخرج سوى

ندى : احنا منعرفش انكوا انتوا خارجين

سعديه : لا عارفين بجى ومش هنخرج معاكوا

جنى : ليه بقى يا انتى

سعديه : بصى وحياه ابوكى الحج ابو جنى انا معايزاكى تفتحى حنكك ده ولا تنطجى عارفه ليه

جنى : ليه

سعديه : علشان صوتك وحش بيلم الناموس وكل الحشرات الوحشه المعفنه دى 
وكمان علشان خايفه عليكى ممكن اعملك عاهه ومحدش يبصلك وتجعدى فى وش امك 
بوزك فى بوزها واخد زنبك وتتحسبى عليا وحده

ندى : بصوا احنا هنشترى حاجات لو انتوا هتشتروا حاجه يلا

ولو رايحين مكان تانى يبقى باى بقى

ميدو : لا احنا هنروح معاكم

سعديه : هى لزجه بغرى يوم منحوس بهباب

وهمه بيشتروا حاجات جنى اختارت طقم بس ايه مفتوح اوى وقصير 
سعديه بتبصلها من فوق لتحت وماسكه نفسها بالعافيه ونفسها تتكلم 
وسعديه اختارت عبايه خروج جميله وقالت هشتريها طبعا جنى بتجيبه لنفسها دايما 
مش عجباها العبايه بتعتبره لبس فلاحين فعلقت على العبايه ربنا يستر*​*










جنى : ايه ده الى انتى هتلبسيه

سعديه : مالها ياختى مش عجباكى

ندى : دى جميله اوى وشيك

جنى : جميله ايه دى زى الخيمه فعلا فلاحه سوفاج

سعديه : يخرب بيت الى جابوا ابوكى ايه الى بتجوليه ده يا بت يا دزمه انتى

جنى : متغلطيش انتى متعوده تجيبى لبسك من التوحيد والنور ولا ايه

سعديه : التوحيد والنور احسن منك يا زباله يا بت ده انتى لاجئه فى سوج الجمعه 
وسوج التلات وكل الاسواج الى بتبيع اللبس الجديم المعفن يا جربانه

جنى : ده انا لبسى مش بجيبه غير من احسن مول فى البلد

سعديه : لا واضح ده شعبان عبدالرحيم اشتكى منك بيجول انى كل ما اروح الوكاله 
الجاها هناك بتشحت كمان مش بتشترى

جنى : انتى معفنه بتلبسى الزباله

سعديه : مش احسن من الجيبه الى انتى لابساها بتاعت اختك الصغيره دى صح 
ولا انتى مكنش معاكى فلوس تكمليها

ندى : عيب كده بقى انتو الاتنين

ميدو : جنى انتى غلطانه انتى مالك تلبس الى تلبسه

سعديه: ماهى لازم تنسحب من لسانها ام سحلول السحليه الجربانه دى

جنى : وانت مالك يا ميدو زعلان ليه عليها

سعديه : يومك اسود وهو الى يجول الحج يبجى ماله ولا شايفانى بحب فيه ياختى 
ومسبلاله عنيا علشان كده بيجلك عيب

ميدو : خلاص يا سعديه حقك عليا انا

سعديه : ولا حجى عندك ولا عند الجيران انتهينا

ندى: لا معلش لازم تتصالحوا

ندى وميدو صالحوا سعديه وجنى وخدوا فتره هدنه بس

اشتروا الحاجه وراحوا الفندق علشان يستعدوا لخروجه المسرح بقى

وباليل بدأ الاستعداد ندى وسعديه لبسوا وميدو جهز ورن عليهم ردت عليه ندى 

قالتله احنا جاهزين بس لسه جنى قالها طيب انا مستنيكوا تحت

طبعا الكلام ده كان الساعه 6 والمسرح معاده 9

ندى : يلا يا جنى ميدو مستنى تحت

جنى : اوك استنى علشان اخلص

طبعا جنى لبست ووقفت قدام المرايه تجهز

سعديه اعده تبص عليها ومتغازه اوى منها وبتكلم فى سرها بتقول :

يادى النيله ايه لبس العيال الى هيا لابساه ده وفرحانه جوى بالعصايتين 

الى سيباهم عريانين دول البت دى ايامها هباب مش هتورد على جنه يادى النيله 

وايه كمان ده الى بتحطه فى عنيها سته وستين لون اسود واخصر واصفر وابيض 

هو ايه الهباب ده عملت زى العفريته الوحشه

ندى : يا جنى يلا الساعه 7

سعديه : انتى يا سكر بجالك ساعه بالظبط فى عنيكى الحمضانه دى بجت عامله 

زى البيضه الممششه المعفنه يلا

جنى : استنوا بقى متلخبطونيش

سعديه : على اساس ان انتى بترسمى لوحه فنيه ومركزه فيه يلا ياختى يا ننوسة عين ماما اتاخرنا

فضلوا اعدين مستنين لغايه الساعه 8 ونص

وسعديه وندى متغازين اوى وميدو كل شويه يرن

سعديه : انتى يا بت يا ام بوز فجرى والله ان ما نزلتى دلوجتى لا هنسيبك ونمشى

جنى : خلاص انزلوا وانا جايه وراكوا

نزلت سعديه وندى

ميدو : ايه يا جماعه كل ده امال فين جنى

ندى : لا دى معاها ربنا و10 ملايكه فوق

سعديه : لا ياختى دى معاها 10 شياطين بيوزوها تلخبط وشها

ميدو : هى بتعمل ايه كل ده

سعديه : بتعمل المتحف المصرى فى وشها لسه مستنيه امون حتوب يجى يتمم عليه

جنى نزلت بعد اما طلعت عينهم طبعا وراحوا المسرح



تعالوا نشوف الحلقه الجايه هيحصل ايه؟؟!!​​​​*​​​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

ميرســـــى خالص يا ميسووووووووو على متابعتك وانا نزلت الحلقة ال 11 
اهة يارب تعجبك30:


----------



## Mason (9 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى ليكى انتى يا قمر _
_وحلوووووووة حلقة انهردة _
_بس يا خسارة مفيهاش خناق كتييييييييييييييير _
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه شكلك بتحبى الخناقات زى يا ميسووو
ههههههههههههه
ثانكس لمرورك وذوووووووقك يا قمرة


----------



## نونوس14 (9 مارس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووووووووووة*
*ميرسى كتييييييير*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه ثااااااانكس يا نونوووووووس على مرورك


----------



## *koki* (10 مارس 2010)

معاكى للنهايه


----------



## nerooo_jesus (10 مارس 2010)

اووووك يا كوكـــــى 
شكرا لمتابعتك يا قمرايــــــــة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 مارس 2010)

*انا جيييييت....



الحلقه الثانيه عشر


وصلوا المسرح كانت حوالى الساعه 9ونص

كانت المسرحيه بدأت والتاخير بسبب الهانم جنى

سعديه : يومك اسود انهارده يا فجريه المسرحيه بدات بجالها وجت طويل كله 
بسببك يا وحشه يا ملخبطه انتى

جنى : محصلش حاجه يا ماما لسه بدرى

سعديه : بدرى من عمرك الهى يجصف عمرك جادر يا كريم

ندى : تعالوا بقى قبل اما المسرحيه تضيع علينا كلها

سعديه: طيب وحياه الغاليه امى انا هسيبك دلوجتى بس لغايه اما المسرحيه تخلص 
بس وشوفى اما نخرج هعمل فيكى ايه علشان الوجت الى ضاع واحنا بنستنى 
السفيره عزيزه اما تخلص لخبطه فى وشها المجشف ان ما خليتك 
تلمى عضمك باديكى مبجاش انا سعديه بنت ام سعديه

دخلوا واعدوا سعديه بقى اما شافت عادل امام فرحت اوى

سعديه : هااااااااااااااااااااااااااا واعدت تسقف وتزغرط لولولولولولولولولولولولى 

مش مصدجه نفسى عشت وشفت الزعيم عادل امام يادى اليوم لابيض

ندى: ايه يا سعديه بس الناس بتبص علينا

سعديه : بس يا بت مليش دعوه بحد فينك يا بوى تعمل يافطه وتعلجها على باب الكفر 
ويجول بتى سعديه شافت الزعيم بزات نفسيه ده العمده لو عرف هيموت بسكته

ميدو : بس يا سعديه انا هخليكى كمان تسلمى عليه

سعديه : بجد يا ولا

ميدو : ايوه بجدوتتصورى معاه كمان

سعديه: ايوه واكبر الصوره واعملها متر فى متر واعلجها على باب الدوار

ندى : اعدى بقى نشوف المسرحيه

واعدوا اما خلصت المسرحيه ميدو اخد سعديه وندى وجنى وراحوا يسلموا على عادل امام
سعديه جريت عليه واعدت تسلم عليه ووقفت جمبه وقالت لميدو يصورها وخرجوا من المسرح 
وهى فرحانه اوى ونسيت العلقه الى كانت هتاخدها جنى منها الحمد لله ربنا ستر بقى

ميدو قالهم تعالوا نتعشى وبعدين نروح

دخلوا مطعم جميل اوى علشان يتعشوا وهمه داخلين

جنى : سعديه خدى امسكيلى الشنطه دى

سعدية : ليه وانتى مفكيش ادين ولا اتشليتى هاتى ياختى

دخلوا واعدوا وطلبوا الاكل وكلوا وطلبوا ايس كريم حلو
جنى بتستفز سعديه

جنى : هو انتى تعرفى تاكلى الايس كريم ده

سعديه : لو باكل يبجى باكل جله زيك يا جليله الربايه

جنى : ما اظنش

سعديه : لا ظنى احسن اعرفك ازاى تظنى
ولا انتى نفسك تاخدى العلجه الى انا فرحتى خليتنا نسيتها

جنى : لا متعرفيش

وبعدين كانت فى فلوس هنا فى الشنطه انتى اخدتيها

سعديه: انا اخد منك انتى فلوس هو انا حراميه زيك يا بت يا زباله انتى

ندى : بجد عيب يا جنى

جنى : ايه يا جماعه انا بهرج

سعديه : تهرجى تخلينى حرميه وكمان بسرج فلوسك
يخرب بيت ابوكى والله انا جولت ان نهايتك على يدى
يا بت ده لو ابوى عرف انى اتهمت التهمه دى ياجى يجتلنى ويتاوينى مش زيك انا حراميه يا معفنه

جنى : شوفى مين بقى المعفنه احترمى نفسك يا جربانه

سعديه : انا جربانه يا بت يا مجشفه ده انتى لو مش بتخلبطى وشك كده علشان تبجى حلوه كنتى فزعتينا
انتى لو غسلتى وشك والناس شافتك هتجلك انصرفى سلام قول من رب رحيم

جنى : مش هرد عليكى فعلا فلاحه

سعديه : انا جولت ايام الى جابوكى جله وليلتك هباب
تانى كلمه فلاحى طيب خدى

وضربتها بالايس كريم فى وشها وجنى طبعا صوتتت وكانت ليله فى المطعم

ميدو وندى 
مش عارفين يتصرفوا ازاى ولا يعملوا ايه بس الحمد لله اليوم عدى على خير 
وتانى يوم كان السفر لمصر 
تعالوا نشوفوا حصل ايه
تابعونا الحلقه الجايه*


----------



## Mason (11 مارس 2010)

_تستاهل جنى كل اللى يجرالها_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوووووووووووووووووة اووووووى_
_فى انتظار باقى الحلقات _
_يـــــــــــ قمر ـــــــــــــــا_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 مارس 2010)

اهم حاجة انها عجبتك يا ميسووووووووووو
وبمشيئة يسوع هنزل الحلقة الجديدة فى وقتهــــــا يا قمرة


----------



## *koki* (12 مارس 2010)

جميلة جدا 
مرسى مرسى مرسى مرسى مرسى
اوى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (12 مارس 2010)

العفو العفو العفو العفو ههههههههههههههه
ثـــــــانكس كوووووكى يا قمر


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قوي شكرا ليكي
واحلي مافيها اللغه الصعديه تحفه
جميله قوي


----------



## nerooo_jesus (12 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههه ميرســـــــى يا جميلة على مرورك ومتابعتك
ربنا يخليكــــى


----------



## Mason (15 مارس 2010)

_اييييييييييييية يا نيرموووووووووو_
_انتى روحتى فييييييين_
_وفين الحلقة _
_الجديدة_
_فى انتظارك ياقمررررررررر_​


----------



## *koki* (16 مارس 2010)

اتاخرت اوى
بس ما علينا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

بجد اااااسفة يا جماعة كنت مسافرة وهنزل حلقتين انهــــــاردة 
واسفة مرة تانية على التاخير


----------



## *koki* (16 مارس 2010)

ok fine
we miss u


----------



## tamav maria (16 مارس 2010)

مش قادره استني لغاية بكره عاوزه اعرف التكمله النهارده :crying:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه الثالثه عشر


صحيوا الصبح بدرى ركبوا الاتوبيس وفى طريقهم للقاهره جنى وميدو اعدين جمب بعض 

وندى وسعديه قاعدين جمب بعض وسعديه متنرفزه اوى علشان جنى بتعمل حاجات كده 

مش لذيذه خالص مع ميدو وبتهرج معاه وبتاكله وسعديه طول السكه هتطق

طيب ليه بقى يا سعديه انتى حبيتى ميدو ولا ايه

سعديه بقى عماله تتكلم فى سرها

( ايه المياعه وجله الادب دى البت مفيش فى وشها خشى ولا ادب خالص 

والتانى ما صدج ربنا ياخده شوفى فرحان جوى ازاى وفاتح حنكه ده جاته داهيه 

تاخده وتاخدها اتلموا لتنين على بعض ماهو كل طير يتلم على الى شبهه اتنين جربانين )

ندى طبعا حاسه بيها وعارفه انها متنرفزه

ندى : مالك يا سعديه فيه ايه

سعديه : ماليش يا بت فيه ايه

ندى : لا شايفاكى متنرفزه اوى

سعديه : ليه ياختى شايفانى بشد فى شعرى ولا بجطع فى هدومى 

بس انا ما بحبش جله الادب دى

ندى : فين قله الادب دى

سعديه : ليه ياختى مش شايفه السحليه والبرص الى جمبك

ندى : تقصدى ميدو وجنى

سعديه : ايوه ياختى زفت والعفريته بتاعته دى

دى البت ولا دانا فى زمانها الى ناجص بس يعملولها اغنيه وتجول فيها انا جنى انا جن جن

ندى:ههههههههههههه تصدقى تنفع

سعديه: اه وبدل ما يجيبوا واحد يجولها عزيزه لا يجولها عفريته عفريته

ندى : هههههههههه بجد هيبقى كليب تحفه

سعديه : ربنا ياخده وياخد امثالها من البشر

دار الحوار طبعا طويل بين سعديه وندى وميدو وجنى عايشين احلى جو رومانسى 

ووصلوا الى ارض القاهره وكل واحد خد شنطته وروح بيتهم

سعديه وصلت بيت عمها وخبطت اعدت وقت طويل تخبط محدش بيرد

سعديه: يادى النيله همه عزلوا ولا ايه اما عرفوا نى جايه وممكن يكونوا ماتوا يومهم اسود

بعد مده فتحت مرات عمها

مرات عمها : اهلا يا سعديه حمد الله بالسلامه

سعديه: الله يسلمك يا مرات عمى ايه انتى مفتحتيش ليه على طول؟؟؟؟؟؟

مرات عمها : معلش انا مش سمعتك وعمك فى الشغل واولاد عمك فى المدارس والجامعه 

المهم انتى عملتى ايه انبسطى فى الرحله

سعديه : يعنى الحمد لله يا مرات عمى كانت كويسه بس ربنا مايوريكى يا مرات عمى على الى شوفته

مرات عمها : شفتى ايه يا سعديه احكيلى

سعديه: اه ما تصدجى انتى تسمعى الكلام ده عارفاكى شفت ناس يا بوى يا بوى ملط يا مرات عمى 

جال ايه لابسين مايوه ومفيش مايوه من اساسه جله حيه وجله خشى ولا الى بيعملوه ربنا ياخدهم

مرات عمها : هههه الحاجات دى عادى يا سعديه هناك

سعديه : عادى ايه الهى تولع فيهم جهنم ربنا ياخدهم لمعفنين الابراص الجعانه دى

المهم يا مرات عمى انا هريح شويه لغايه اما عمى يجى

مرات عمها : ماشى اما يجى عمك انا هصحيكى

دخلت سعديه تنام واما جه عمها صحيت وسلمت عليه

واعدت سعديه تحكيلهم على الى حصل فى الرحله وهمه ميتين من الضحك

عمها: بجد دى كانت رحله جميله يا سعديه

سعديه : ايوه ياعمى بس البت جنى ربنا يحرجها هى الى كانت منرفزانى وجيبالى شلل رعاش

عمها : انتى الى كنتى محبكاها شويه المهم جبتيلنا ايه معاكى

مرات عمها : ايوه صحيح جبتيلنا ايه

سعديه فى سرها( ومالكوا كده مسروعين انت ومرتك الفجريه دى جبتولنا ايه من كتر الفلوس 
الى بتدوهالنا الهى تضربوا تفليسه تداينوا من بعدها )

اه يا عمى جبتلكوا حاجه كده بس على الكد عندكوا فى الشنطه

طلعوا الهدايا بتاعت سعديه وفرحوا بيها جدا لانها افتكرتهم

وبعد كده دخلت سعديه تنام علشان تروح الجامعه الصبح

ياللا مستني ردودكم وتقييماتكم الحلوة عشان ندخل علي طول علي الحلقة اللي بعديها....باي اقابلكوا في الحلقة الـ14*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه الرابعه عشر​ 
تانى يوم الصبح راحت سعديه الجامعه قابلت ندى وسلمت عليها ​

وهم قاعدين يتكلموا جات جنى وميدو​

جنى : هاى جود مورنينج​

سعديه : قال يا جاعدين يكفيكوا شر الجايين جود مورنينج ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اهلا ياختى​ 
ميدو : ازيكوا عاملين ايه​ 
ندى: الحمد لله كويسين​ 
سعديه : تعالوا ندخل المحاضره احسن من الرغى ده​ 
ميدو : هى ابتديت​ 
سعديه : نموسيتك كحلى انت بتسال هتبتدى دلوجتى يلا بينا​ 
دخلوا المحاضره واعدوا ميدو الاول وجمب منه جنى وجمبها سعديه وجمبها ندى ​

دخل الدكتور وبدا الشرح سعديه اعده متغاظه مش عارفه ايه السبب​ 


سعديه : يادى اليوم لاسود ايه الدكتور المهبب ده ده ميت اربع مرات جبل كده ​ 
وجاى يموت الخامسه هنا فى وشنا بت يا جنى انتى فاهمه حاجه​

جنى : يا ستى ده كله فى الكازوزه محاضره وهتعدى​ 
سعديه : كازوزه الله على ده تعليم انا عارفه ايام بيبسى وسفن اب كمان​ 
بت يا ندى انتى فاهمه حاجه​ 
ندى : والله يا سعديه مش فاهمه اوى بس يلا نبقى نزاكر احنا من الكتاب وخلاص​ 
سعديه : لا والله انا معرفش كده اما يشرح كويس اما يتهبب يموت ولا يشوفله ​ 
جبر جبل اما الجبور تغلى وتبجى بفلوس​ 
جنى : ما تسكتى بقى صدعتينى وخلاص عامله فيها عالمة يعنى هتطلعى احمد زويل ياختى​ 
سعديه : والله انا فى محاضره ومش عايزه اازيكى يا كلبه​ 
جنى : انا كلبه​ 
سعديه : ايوه كلبه فعلا كلبه​ 
جنى : طيب انا هوريكى يا انتى​ 
الدكتور شافهم طبعا وهمه عمالين يرغوا وشادين مع بعض​ 
الدكتور : هو فيه ايه انتوا لتنين اقفوا قلولى فيه ايه​ 
سعديه : بصوت واطى يادى النيله هو ميت اصلا ردت فيه الروح علشان يشوفنا ​ 
انا جولت انها ايام طين وهباب​ 
جنى : انا معملتش حاجه يادكتور هى الى بتتخانق معايا​ 
الدكتور: من غير سبب يعنى​ 
سعديه : لا يا دكتور بسبب​ 
هى بتجلى انها مش فاهمه منك حاجه خالص وانا علشان بكن لحضرتك ​ 
كل حب وتجدير ما استحملتش انها تتكلم ​ 
عليك فا زعجتلها وجولتلها الدكتور نابغه من نوابغ الزمن فلته مفيش منه اتنين​ 
الدكتور: شكرا يا بنتى ربنا يحميكى​ 
سعديه : بصوت واطى وياخدك جول امين​ 
جنى : دى كدابه يا دكتور دى هى الى بتقول كده​ 
الدكتور : اخرسى واخرجى بره​ 
سعديه فرحانه طبعا وجنى بتطرد بره خرجت جنى وبعد اما خلصت المحاضره ​ 
راحوا سعديه وندى وميدو الكافتريا كانت هناك جنى​

جنى : على فكره انا مش هعديلك الى حصل ده انتى متعرفيش انا بابا مين وخالوا يبقى مين​ 
سعديه : اهدى يا حجه انتى انا ما بتهددش اهدى كده واجعدى خديلك سندوتش 
ولا كوبايه عصير تهدى اعصابك​ 
ميدو : هى بتهرج معاكى معلش يا جنى محصلش حاجه​ 
جنى : يعنى انت عجبك الى حصل ده​ 
ندى : معلش بقى​ 
سعديه: بصى يا بنتى اوعى تانى تجولى بابا ولا خالى خلخل نيبانك وكسر دروسك ياختى​ 
ميدو: ما خلاص بقى يا سعديه هو فيه ايه​ 
ندى وميدو هدوا الموقف وانتهى اليوم وهمه ماشيين جنى ندهت على ميدو​ 
جنى : ميدو​ 
ميدو : نعم يا جنى​ 
جنى : انا عايزاك فى حاجه مهمه اوى​ 
ميدو : طيب قولى يا جنى​ 
جنى : لا يا حبيبى ماينفعش هنا انا اشوفك فى النادى بقى اخر النهار​ 
ميدو: اوك بس انتى مش تتاخرى​ 

جنى : اوك يلا باى​ 


هنشوف بقى بكره هى جنى عايزه ميدو فى ايه وشكلها الاحداث هتطور والموضوع هيكبر​ 


اما نشوف بقى الحلقه الجايه

لازم تتابعونا هنا وبس ... استنو الحلقة الجاية دي هتبقي ضرب نار بس مش هنزل بيها غير لما الاقي احلي ردود وتقييمات*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> مش قادره استني لغاية بكره عاوزه اعرف التكمله النهارده :crying:



لالا يا نيتــــــا مش تعيطى طيب ,انا نزلت حلقتين دلوقتى لو عاوزانى انزلهم كلهم حاضر:smi411:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ok fine
> we miss u



ربنا يخليكى يا كوووووكى وانا نزلت ليكم حلقتين اهو يارب يعجبوكم :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## tamav maria (16 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> لالا يا نيتــــــا مش تعيطى طيب ,انا نزلت حلقتين دلوقتى لو عاوزانى انزلهم كلهم حاضر:smi411:



ا ايوه كده يا nerora ياعسل  
اجبري بخاطرنا وفرحينا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> ا ايوه كده يا nerora ياعسل
> اجبري بخاطرنا وفرحينا



هههههههههههههه مش اقدر على زعلكم يا نيتــــــا صدقينى وانا تحت امركم يا قمر
يارب تكونى اتبسطى


----------



## *koki* (16 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا كوووووكى وانا نزلت ليكم حلقتين اهو يارب يعجبوكم :love_letter_open:



أكيد عجبني


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه الخامسه عشر30: 


وجه معاد المقابله واتقابلوا جنى وميدو فى النادى

جنى : ميدو انت بتحبنى ولا لا 
ميدو : طبعا يا جنى يا حبيبتى ليه  بتسالى كده 
جنى : اصل  انا الفتره الى فاتت دى لقيتك مهتم بسعديه دى فكرت انك  بتحبها
ميدو :انا احب سعديه لا سعديه دى زى اختى وكمان  سعديه مش دماغى خالص 
جنى :طيب يبقى لازم نعمل خطوبه 
ميدو :مش دلوقتى يا جنى بلاش استعجال احنا لسه  فى اول الطريق 
جنى : بصراحه كده بابا عايز يجوزنى ابن صاحبه  معتبرنى صفقه من صفقاته وانت لازم تيجى تخطبنى 
ميدو :مش عارف يمكن بابا ميوافقش 
جنى:انت لو بتحبنى هتقنعه اتصرف بقى 
ميدو : حاضر هتصرف

ميدو رجع البيت وكلم باباه فى الموضوع ميدو طبعا دلوعه ماما  وبابا وافقوا من غير اى نقاش وقالوا انهم هيروحوا يتقدموا لجنى تانى يوم  وطبعا ميدو اتصل بجنى وقالها وفرحت جدا وهمه لتنين مش راحوا الجامعه تانى  يوم وندى وسعديه كانوا قلقانين عليهم 



ندى :هو  ميدو وجنى مجوش ليه 
سعديه :معرفش يختى يمكن يكونوا متواعدين وراحوا  يصيعوا فى اى مكان 
ندى : تصدقى بجد انا شاكه انهم كانوا متواعدين  بجد لانهم امبارح اعدوا يتكلموا واحنا مروحين 
سعديه : الهى يكون طسهم قطر ولا اتوبيس همه لتنين  ونرتاح منهم 
ندى : يا شيخه حرام عليكى استنى اما يجوا بكره  ونعرف فيه ايه 
سعديه : قلبى مش مطمن ربنا يستر

سعديه وندى قضوا يومهم زى العاده ومشيوا وجم تانى يوم طبعا  دخلت سعديه لقت نص شباب وبنات الجامعه واقفين مع جنى وميدو وبيقولو لهم الف  مبروك 
سعديه ندهت على ندى وبتسالها 


سعديه : ندى هو فيه ايه 
ندى: تعالى باركى لميدو وجنى 
سعديه : ليه همه كسبوا الدورى 
ندى :اتخطبوا لبعض 

سعديه جاتها حاله زهول وصمت فضلت ساكته ندى تكلمها وهى  مش مركزه معاها خالص

ندى :سعديه سعديه مالك 
سعديه : لا مفيش مصدعه شويه 
ندى : طيب تعالى باركيلهم 
سعديه : ماشى 

راحت سعديه تباركلهم الهانم جنى طبعا مش لازم تعدى اليوم على  خير 

سعديه :الف مبروك يا جنى الف مبروك يا ميدو
ميدو : الله يبارك فيكى يا قمر عقبالك
جنى :عقبال يا سعديه شفتى ميدو جابلى ايه 
سعديه : حلو 
جنى : حلو ايه ده يجنن انتى ما بتفهميش فى الزوق  ولا ايه
سعديه : لا بتفهمى انتى  ياختى 
جنى :طبعا انتى اخرك دبله صفيح من ام ربع جنيه  ويجيبهالك واحد فلاح من عندكوا 
سعديه : يا مسهل يارب ده يوم مفترج عليكى لمى  نفسك انتى يا سحليه يا عصايه النقاريه 
ميدو : جنى عيب كده بقى 

ندى اخدت سعديه وراحوا الكافتريا هناك سعديه قعدت ساكته  خالص 


ندى: سعديه هو مالك انهرده 
سعديه : مالى ايه مفيش يا بت 
ندى : لا ساكته وشكلك مش طبيعى انتى زعلتى اما عرفتى ان جنى وميدو  اتخطبوا 
سعديه : لا يا بنتى وهزعل ليه 
ندى : اوعى تكونى بتحبى ميدو 
سعديه : انا لا ميدو مين الى احبه ده انا تعبانه  وماشيه يلا سلام 



سعديه  روحت طبعا وهى مش فى حالتها الطبيعيه دخلت الاوضه وقفلت على نفسها وبدأت  تحاسب نفسها وتقول 
هو  انا زعلت ليه كده هو انا حبيته ولا ايه 
لالالالالالالالالا  احب مين ده عيل تافه ورمه وملوش شخصيه 
بس  منكرش انى اتشديتلوا واعجبت بيه 
لا  اعجلى يا سعديه ده مش ليكى 
بس هو  طيب جوى
يا  وجعه سوده ومهببه كانى حبيته بجد 
يا بت  اعجلى انتى جايه تتعلمى مش تحبى احترمى نفسك 
وفضل  حوار طويل بين سعديه ونفسها بقى وبردو حست انها حبيته واتشدت ليه


انتهي  استنونا الحلقة الجاية*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 مارس 2010)

ميرســـــى يا كووووكى وانا نزلت الحلقة الجديدة يا قمر


----------



## *koki* (18 مارس 2010)

هقرأها دوقتى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 مارس 2010)

تماااام يا قمر ,وابقى قوليلى راااايك


----------



## Mason (19 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *الحلقه الثالثه عشر*
> 
> 
> *صحيوا الصبح بدرى ركبوا الاتوبيس وفى طريقهم للقاهره جنى وميدو اعدين جمب بعض *
> ...


 

*حلوة اووووووووووووى *
*ميرسى يا قـــــــــــمــــــــــــــر*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Mason (19 مارس 2010)

_حلويييييييين اوى يا نيرمووووووو_
_وربنا يستر وسعدية متكنش وقعت بجد_
_بس شكلها وقعت فى حب ميدو_
_وهتاخة من جنى ولا اية_
_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 مارس 2010)

هههههههههههههههه جدعة يا ميسوووووو
سعدية بدا اعجابها فعلا بميدوووووو وغيرتها بدات تبااااان
ميرســــى اوى يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## *koki* (19 مارس 2010)

جميلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 مارس 2010)

هههههههههه ميرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## *koki* (19 مارس 2010)

العفو


----------



## nerooo_jesus (23 مارس 2010)

*يللا مع الحلقه16
سعديه بقى بعد اما روحت بيت عمها حست انها مخنوقه ومضايقه 

ومش عارفه تعمل اى حاجه خرجت لعمها واستاذنت منه انها تروح البلد عند اهلها 

تقعد 15 يوم تفك عن نفسها وتسلم على امها وابوها واخواتها اصلهم وحشوها 

وفعلا عمها وصلها لمحطه القطر وركبت سعديه وروحت بلدهم 

وبعد اما وصلت البيت وسلمت على ابوها ومامتها واخواتها واعدت بقى تحكيلهم 

على مصر وكمان على الى شافته فى الرحله وهمه مندهشين بقى وباباها

عمال يوصيها بقى

الحج سليمان ابو سعديه

الحج سليمان : بت يا سعديه تاخدى بالك من نفسك ومن شباب مصر 

دول علشان دول جولالات خشى ولا يخافوا ربنا اوعى حد يغويكى ويضحك عليكى

سعديه : يغوينى ايه يابا دول ولا يفرجوا حاجه عن البنات مستحيل 

ابص لحد فيهم متخافش يابا معاك راجل

الحج سليمان : عارف يا بتى وعلشان كده امنت عليكى وسبتك تسافرى تتعلمى وحدك

وفى اثناء الحوار دخل ابن عمها الى بيحب سعديه وعايز يتجوزها اسمه مصطفى

مصطفى : السلام عليكم ازيكم يا جماعه

سعديه : فى سرها ( يا جاعدين يكفيكوا شر الجايين ابو الفصاد جه يادى اليوم لاسود ) 

اهلا يا مصطفى

مصطفى : ازيك يا سعديه يا بنت عمى نورتى البلد كيف احوالك

سعديه : الحمد لله يا مصطفى كويسه

مصطفى :ايه يا بنت عمى امتى امتحاناتك علشان نعمل فرحنا

سعديه : فرح مين انت يا ابو فرح اصوم اصوم وافطر على بصله ادى الى ناجص اخدك انت

مصطفى: ليه يا سعديه هو انا بصله

سعديه : ايوه وبصله مصننه كمان ووبشراشير طويله وهبله ومعفنه وريحتها وحشه كمان

مصطفى : عيب كده يا سعديه تشكرى يا بت عمى بس اعملى حسابك مش هتاخدى غيرى انا

الحج سليمان ابو سعديه اعد مش عاجبه الوضع

الحج سليمان : انتى يا بت مش هتاخدى غير ابن عمك اخرسى مش هتاخدى غير مصطفى

سعديه : ومالك يابا فرحان جوى كده وانت بتجول مصطفى على اساس انه رئيس الوزراء

الحج سليمان : انا جولتها كلمه وهشوف كلام مين الى هيمشى

وسابها وخرج هو ومصطفى واعدت هى ومامتها الست عطيات

الست عطيات : ايه يا سعديه التعليم خلاكى تعلى علينا يا بتى

سعديه : تعليم ايه ونيله ايه يا امه ده مش بيعرف الالف من كوز الدوره 

ولا حتى بيعرف يكتب اسمه

الست عطيات :ده ابن عمك وعارك يا بتى

سعديه : على اساس ان انا الراجل وهو الست عارى وهلمه بس ياما علشان 

انا مش ناجصه وكرهت البلد من بوزه الفجرى ده الى شبه الشبشب المجلوب 

ولو كلمه تانى هسيب البلد وهمشى انهرده مش هبات فيها

الست عطيات : خلاص يا بتى انا سكت اهو بس انتى لازم تراجعى نفسك ربنا يهديكى

سعديه بقى اعدت هتموت ومش طايقه اى حد وبدأت تفكر

( محمدين مين ده الى هتجوزه

واهو كمان ميدو جه خطب البت ام سحلول الى اسمها جنى ربنا ياخدها 

وجنى يركبها ولا يعرفوا يطلعوه منها بس انا مش ممكن اوافج على ابو الفصاد ده 

ولا يمكن اتجوزه ادى الى ناجص اخد واحد جاهل وكمان فجرى وشه يجطع الخميره من البيت 

انا هجدى ايامى دى على خير وعلى ما تاجى الاجازه اكون لجيت حل 

يلا اروح انام احسن من وشهم )

ونامت سعديه وهنشوف الحلقه الجايه حصل ايه*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (23 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه السابعه عشر 

قضت سعديه الاجازه فى بيت اهلها وهى فى حيره مش عارفه تعمل ايه يا ترى هتوافق على مصطفى ولا ترفضوا وكمان هى متقدرش توافق عليه علشان مش بتحبه وكمان متقدرش ترفضه علشان اهلها وكمان مش عارفه تعمل ايه مع ميدو يا ترى تصارحه بحبها ولا لا وهى شايفه انها غلط تقله وخصوصا ان هو خطب ومش صارحها انه بيحبها وهى طبعا طول الوقت سرحانه وبتفكر ومش عارفه تعمل ايه وبعد انتهاء الاجازه نزلت مصر علشان الامتحانات بعد اما وصلت راحت الجامعه تانى يوم وقابلت ندى وحكتلها على كل حاجه 
ندى : ياااااااااه يا سعديه كل ده فى قلبك وساكته طيب انتى ليه مش قلتى لميدو انك بتحبيه او صارحتيه كان ممكن ميخطبش جنى دى 
سعديه : انتى مجنونه يا بت ولا ايه انا اصارحه لا كرامتى متسمحليش 
ندى : الموضوع مش كده يا بنتى هو كان ممكن يفكر فيكى ويحبك 
سعديه : انتى هبله والله يا بت ده بيحب العفريته الى اسمها جنى وهو اصلا مش بيفكر فيا ولا باجى على باله 
ندى : بس انا لاحظت انه معاملته ليكى مختلفه وكمان مهتم بيكى الفتره الى فاتت دى وكمان كان بيزعل جنى علشانك 
سعديه : امال ايه الى خلاه خطبها تكونش سحراله ماهى جنى بحالها تلاجيها شغلت العفاريت بتوعها وسحرتله 
ندى : ههههههههه والله انتى فظيعه وده وقت تهريج يابنتى فكرى هتعملى ايه فى مصطفى ده كمان 
سعديه : والله ايام سوده ومش عارفه حاجه جال مصطفى جال دى ايام هباب 
ندى : بصى انتى قولى لاهلك لا واهتمى بميدو شويه يمكن يسيب الزفته دى ويهتم بيكى انتى 
سعديه : الى اهم من ده كله الامتحانات جربت ولازم اهتم بيها 
ندى : اه كده كويس بس لازم تتغيرى شويه علشان ينجذب ليكى ويحبك بقى 
سعديه : اتغير ازاى بجى 
ندى : يا بنتى انتى اجمل من جنى دى بالف مره لو اهتميتى بنفسك شويه وباستايل لبسك هتبقى قمر 
سعديه : موافجه بس باحترام 
ندى : اوك نخرج بعد المحاضرات ونشوف هنعمل ايه 
وبعد اما خلصوا المحاضرات نزلوا اشتروا شويه حاجات ولبس بقى وندى غيرت استايل سعديه خالص وكمان خدتها الى بيوتى سنتر علشان تغير من شكلها ومظهرها شويه 
دخلت سعديه وهى مستغربه طبعا على الى بيحصل 
سعديه : بت يا ندى ايه ده 
ندى : بصى هنا هنعملك ميكب وهنظبطك شويه وهخليها تعلمك ازاى تحطى ميكب لنفسك وهشتريلك ميكب خاص بيكى 
سعديه : بصى يا بت بلا ميكب بلا هباب الطين ده لا انا مش اغير فى خلجتى ياختى
ندى : يا بنتى مش هتغير فى خلقتك ولا حاجه بصى دى حاجات بسيطه وهاديه اوى بصى انا حاطه اهو واضح انى حاطه حاجه 
سعديه : ايوه بس مش جوى 
ندى : طيب هيبقى كده مش ظاهر 
سعديه : بس جوليلها والنبى يبجى خفيف جوى مبحبش الهباب ده 
ندى : لا هخليها تعلمك ازاى تحطى لنفسك علشان تعملى كل يوم لوحدك 
علموا سعديه ازاى تحط ميكب هادى وكمان ازاى تغير لفه طرحتها للموضه وبعد ما خلصوا الشوبنج واللفه الطويله دى روحت سعديه عند بيت عمها استغربوا طبعا للوضع الى فيه سعديه بجد بقت زى القمر وهى قمر من الاول بس مكنتش مهتمه بنفسها 
مرات عمها : ايه ده يا سعديه ايه الى انتى عملاه فى نفسك ده 
سعديه : ايه يا مرات عمى شيفانى ماشيه على اربع رجلين ولا ايه ما انا زى مانا 
مرات عمها : لا التغيير فى شكلك وفى لبسك انتى بقيتى قمر 
سعديه : جمر بالستر يا مرات عمى ما انا جمر من زمان هو انتى حوله ولا ايه مكنتيش بتشوفى 
مرات عمها: قمر اه بس بقيتى قمر 14 
طبعا الكل معجب بسعديه وبالاستايل الجديد وسعديه كانت فرحانه بكده وطبعا تانى يوم صحيت الصبح بدرى وعملت الى قالتلها عليه ندى وعملت الميكب الهادى الجميل ولبست اللبس الجديد وعملت الطرحه زى ما علمتها وبقت جميله اوى وراحت الجامعه اول اما دخلت 
نشوووووووووووووووف 
حصل ايه الحلقه
الجاااااااااااااااااااااايه *


----------



## nerooo_jesus (23 مارس 2010)

*الحلقة الثامنـة عشر*
*
اول اما دخلت سعديه الجامعه قابلت ميدو ميدو بيبصلها وبيشبه هى دى سعديه ولا لا 
سعديه : صباح الخير ياميدو 
ميدو : انتى سعديه صح 
سعديه : ايوه سعديه يا ولا امال خيالها ولا ايه ولا يكونشالعفريت بتاعها 
ميدو : ايه الى انتى عملتيه فى نفسك ده 
سعديه : ماله يا ولا وحش ولا ايه 
ميدو : وحش ايه ده انتى بقيتى قمر فى يوم وليله كده 
سعديه : انا جمر من الاول بس انت الى ما بتشوفش 
ميدو : ده انتى كنتى مدفونه فى كوم قش بس بجد بجد قمر 
سعديه : خلاص يا ولا هتجعد تجول جمر كده للصبح ولا ايه المحاضرات هتخلص ومش هنحضر ولا وحده يلا نشوف البت ندى وندخل المحاضره 
ميدو : اوك يلا بينا 
راحوا طبعا خدوا ندى ودخلوا المحاضره وبعد اما خرجوا من المحاضره لقوا طبعا الهانم جنى مستنياهم فى الكافتريا ومحضرتش المحاضره 
جنى : ازيكوا يا جماعه عاملين ايه 
ميدو : الحمد لله انتى اتاخرتى ليه ومحضرتيش المحاضره 
جنى : معلش راحت عليا نومه بقى لانى كنت سهرانه 
سعديه : هو انتى فالحه غير فى كده 
جنى : بتبص اوى لسعديه 
هى مين دى 
سعديه : ايه يا بت مش عارفه مين دى انتى انتصيتى فى نظرك 
جنى : سعديه مش معقول ايه الى عمل فيكى كده يابنتى ده مش استايلك ليه تلبسى حاجه مش ليكى 
سعديه : شكلك كده موتكك على يدى وجولتهالك الف مره مش احسن من الى انتى لبساه يا ام سحلول 
ميدو : ليه يا جنى دى سعديه بجد بقت قمر بقت عسوله اوى 
ندى : طبعا سعديه قمر من الاول بس هو تغيير بسيط 
سعديه : اصل يا بتى همه مش بيشوفوا مش بيهتموا غير بالمظاهر وانا حبيت اثبتلهم انى احسن منهم بس بردو باحترامى 
ميدو : طبعا يا سعديه بجد انتى قمر من غير حاجه 
جنى : طبعا متنرفزه اوى من ميدو 
ومالك كده بتقول قمر وانت بتبصلها اوى كده ليه تكونش معجب بيها 
ميدو : ايه يا جنى الى بتقوليه ده اعقلى 
جنى : لا مش هعقل وعندك سعديه اشبع بيها 
سعديه : ايه يشبع بيها دى على اساس انى ساندوتش ولا برتوجاله انتى عيله معفنه وانا سيبالك المكان بالى فيه علشان مش ارتكب جنايه 
ندى : ميدو روح صالح جنى بقى وانا هروح ورى سعديه اشوفها رايحه فين 
ميدو : اوك قولى لسعديه متزعلش 
ندى جريت ورى سعديه 
ندى : سعديه استنى 
سعديه : مش هستنى ولا حاجه 
ندى : بت استنى شفتى الى حصل شكله الاخ وقع على جدور رقابته 
سعديه : جدور ايه وعيدان ايه ده مش بيهمه غير المظاهر انا عايزاه يحبنى لشخصى لسعديه نفسها مش لشكلها 
ندى : اصبرى يا ستى وحده وحده واحنا اهم حاجه دخلنا من الباب الى بيهتم بيه وبعد كده هنخليه يحب سعديه لشخصها 
طيب اما نشوف 
واثناء الحوار ميدو جه هو وجنى 
ميدو : يا جماعه انا عازمكوا بعد بكره عيد ميلادى 
طبعا هتيجوا كلكوا الى مش هيجى هزعل 
سعديه : انا مش هروح عند حد ولا عيد ميلاد ولا اى حاجه انا هزاكر عليا امتحانات 
ندى : يعنى انتى عليكى امتحانات واحنا لا تعالى معانى مش هتخسرى حاجه 
سعديه : انا مش مستعده لكده 
ندى : يا بنتى بكره الجمعه ويوم السبت هاجى اقضى اليوم كله معاكى ونروح انا وانتى عيد الميلاد سوى ويمكن يتغير حاجه افهمى بقى 
ندى : ميدو خلاص ان شاء الله احنا جايين 
ميدو : خلاص اوك بس لو مش جيتوا هزعل 
وقضوا اليوم وخلصوا محاضراتهم ورواحوا وجه يوم الجمعه الى سعديه اعدت تفكر فيه طول اليوم يا ترى هتعمل ايه بكره وهتلبس ايه وهتتصرف ازاى وكان يوم طويل من التفكير وجه يوم السبت ندى اتصلت بسعديه وقالتلها انا جايه علشان يجهزوا لعيد الميلاد 
ونشوف بقى حصل ايه الحلقه الجااااااااااااااااااية*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (23 مارس 2010)

اسفة على التاخير جماعة
وعشان اعوض التاخير نزلت
3 حلقــــــــــات ,يارب يعجبوكم


----------



## *koki* (24 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اسفة على التاخير جماعة
> وعشان اعوض التاخير نزلت
> 3 حلقــــــــــات ,يارب يعجبوكم



هى تخلص امتى عاوزة اعرف النهاية
و حلوة اوى


----------



## Mason (24 مارس 2010)

*لا طلعت بتعرف تفكر كويس ندى دى*
*ربنا يقويها وشكلة مصطفى هياخد بومبة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ياقمر وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 مارس 2010)

بجد قصه جميله جدا وتنفع تتعمل فى الخدمه 
ميرسى ليكى يانيرووو ياحبيبه قلبى 
انتى كل حلقه بتشوقينى للى بعدها أسلوبك حلو فى سرد القصص 
ها فين بقى الحلقه اللى بعد كدا
ها


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 مارس 2010)

ايه يانيرو ياحبى رحتى فين وفين باقى الحلقات هو أنتى لسه مارجعتيش من السفر ولا ايه 
كمليلنا بقى الحلقات 
دا لو ينفع  نزليهم كلهم فى يوم واحد


----------



## *koki* (27 مارس 2010)

حرام كدة تكتب كتير فى يوم واحد


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: سعديه وميدوووو..........*



*الحلقه التاسعه عشر


وصلت ندى عند سعديه واعدوا يتكلموا يا ترى هنلبس ايه 
ندى : يا بنتى احنا هنلبس فساتين سواريه لان عيد الميلاد هيبقى باليل ومش هينفع اى لبس كاجوال 
سعديه : انتى يا بت يا هبابه فساتين ايه العريانه دى الى انتى جيباها لا انا مش هلبسها 
ندى : يا سعديه قفليه محجب 
سعديه : بردو لا ده مشخلع ياختى 
ندى : طيب بصى البسى جربى ولو مش عجبك بلاش منه 
ندى لبست سعديه الفستان وقفلتهولها وكانت جميله اوى وفعلا اقتنعت سعديه بيه ولبسوا وجهزوا



ونزلوا اشتروا طبعا الهدايا وراحوا عيد الميلاد سعديه طبعا داخله وهى مكسوفه اوى ومش عارفه تتحرك قابلهم ميدو 



ميدو : اهلا يا جماعه نورتوا والله 
ندى : كل سنه وانت طيب يا ميدو 
سعديه : كل سنه وانت طيب 
ميدو : وانتوا طيبين بس بجد انتوا قمر انهرده 
سعديه : شوفى كل مره يجول جمر انهرده على اساس اننا نجوم الايام الى فاتت 
ميدو :هههههههه بجد يا سعديه انتى بقيتى قمر الفستان هينطق عليكى 
سعديه : شكرا يا ميدو
اثناء الحوار حضرت الانسه جنى من داخل الحفله 


صوره جنى 


سعديه : الحجى يا بت يا ندى شوفى البت جنى دى لابسه ايه 
ندى : ماهى طول عمرها بتلبس كده مش جديد عليها 
سعديه :بس شوفى ضهرها عامل ازاى مش عارفه ايه مزاجها الزباله دى فى انها تبين جسمها
ندى : هههههههه خلاص ياسعديه احنا ملناش دعوه 
وجات جنى 
جنى : اهلا يا جماعه نورتوا ايه الحاجات الحلوه دى 
ندى : ميرسى يا جنى 
سعديه : فى سرها ( بترحب بينا على اساس انها صحبت الحفله ) 
اتفضل يا ميدو وكل سنه وانت طيب
ادت سعديه ميدو الهديه وكمان ندى جنى مسكت هديه سعديه واعدت تبص فيها 
جنى : هى ايه دى تلاقيها هديه ب 2 ونص من السوق 
سعديه : يا مسهل يا رب انا ماسكه اعصابى بالعافيه علشان متوترش عليكى واحنا فى بيوت الناس ربنا يهدك هده جويه وياخد اجلك جادر يا كريم 
ندى : سعديه متروديش عليها خليكى انتى احسن منها 
ميدو : كفايه يا جنى انتى زودتيها اوى بصراحه انتى بقيتى مستفزه اوى احترمى ضيوفى بقى 
جنى : ماشى عموما كلامنا مش دلوقتى 
المهم الحفله بدأت وكان عيد ميلاد جميل اوى لكن جنى واخده ركن لوحدها فى البلكونه واعده ميدو دخل علشان يصالحها لقاها بتتكلم فى التليفون فسمعها بتكلم واحد 
جنى : ايوه بجد انا مكنتش فاكراك امور ودمك خفيف اوى كده انا لو اعرف انك انت كده من الاول مكنتش اتخطبت لميدو وكنت حبيتك انت بس على فكره لسه فيه فرصه 
لالالالالالالالا ميدو ده مكنتش اتوقع انه كده ده فلاح بيهتم ببنات فلاحه زيه 
ميدو ده مش استايلى خالص انا كنت غلطانه 
متخافش انا هحاول اخلع منه 
معلش بقى يا بيبى انا هقفل دلوقتى وابقى اكلمك اما اروح 
علشان محدش يعرف حاجه 
يلا بقى باى 
ميدو بقى سمع كل الكلام وهو ماسك اعصابه بالعافيه 
ونشوف بقى حصل ايه الحلقه الجااااااااااااااااااااااااايه *
*__________________*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 مارس 2010)

*الحلقه العشرين



ميدو : ايه كنتى بتكلمى مين يا جنى
جنى : لا مفيش يا ميدو دى وحده صحبتى 
ميدو : مين دى انا اعرف كل صحباتك 
جنى : وحده وخلاص انت لازم تعرفها 
ميدو : انتى كنتى بتكلبمى شاب صح 
جنى : انت مالك شىء مش يخصك 
ميدو : يعنى ايه مش يخصنى 
انتى نسيتى نفسك ولا ايه انا خطيبك 
جنى : الخطوبه ممكن تنتهى عادى اتفضل دبلتك 
جنى رمت الدبله فى وش ميدو وطلعت تجرى روحت 
ندى وسعديه لا حظوا كده راحوا يشوفوا حصل ايه 
ندى : ميدو فيه ايه 
ميدو : مفيش الزباله الخاينه هى متستاهلش اصلا انى افكر فيها مفيش يلا نخلص عيد الميلاد علشان محدش يلاحظ حاجه بعدين ابقى افهمكوا 
دخلوا طبعا والحفله خلصت بس ميدو طبعا مش مركز فى اى حاجه 
تانى يوم راحوا الجامعه ملقوش ميدو ولا جنى 
كل يوم على كده لمده اسبوع 
ندى فكرت هى وسعديه انهم يروحوا يزوروا ميدو يعرفوا الحكايه وفعلا فى اجازه نهايه الاسبوع راحت ندى وسعديه يزورا ميدو 
مامت ميدو رحبت بيهم وندهتلهم ميدو طبعا حالته زفت خالص ومش فى المود 
ندى :ايه يا ميدو مالك كده 
ميدو : مفيش يا ندى الخاينه لقيتها بتعرف واحد غيرى وبتكلمه 
طبعا ميدو حكالهم الى حصل 
سعديه : ايه يا ولا دور الدراما ده الى انت عايش فيه وعاملى فيها فيلم درامى ولا مجتل هنادى هى اصلا متستاهلش جوم كده وركز فى كليتك ومزاكرتاك الامتحانات بعد اسبوع ولازم تزاكر وتشوف مستجبلك 
ندى : فعلا كلام سعديه صح هى اصلا متستاهلش وحده فكرت فى حد تانى يبقى متستاهلش وهى الخسرانه
سعديه : ايوه وكمان تغنيلها هانى شاكر انما انتى هتخسرى 
جوم يلا وبطل الهبل ده 
ميدو : ده انا معرفش اى حاجه فى المنهج بتاعنا ولا اى كلمه هدخل الامتحان ازاى 
سعديه : انا هعرفك يلا هكسب فيك ثواب بعد المحاضرات نجعد ساعتين فى المكتبه واعرفك الحاجات المهمه ونزاكر سوى 
ندى : يلا ياعم حد لاقى صعيديه زى القمر كده تعرفه وتزاكرله
ميدو : انا مش عارف اشكركوا ازاى بجد انتوا احسن اصدقاء شفتهم فى حياتى 
وطبعا الاستاذ ميدو بدأيمارس حياته بشكل طبيعى وسعديه بدات تزاكرله ووقفت جمبه وكان اجمل اسبوع وبدأت الامتحانات ودخلوا اول يوم 
ميدو : انا خايف 
سعديه : جول يا رب ومتخافش ان شاء الله الامتحان ساهل 
دخلوا اللجنه ومن حسن الحظ ندى وسعديه وجنى وميدو فى لجنه وحده ازاى محدش يسالنى 
ههههههههههههههه
بدأ الامتحان وكلهم بدأ يحلوا وواضح ان الامتحان سهل بس الهانم جنى طبعا اعده مش فاهمه حاجه ولا عارفه تحل ولا كلمه جنى ندهت على سعديه 
جنى : سعديه ممكن تقوليلى السؤال الاول 
سعديه : طبعا بصوتها كله 
لالالالالالالا انا مش بغشش حد بصى فى ورجتك يا ختى 
طبعا المراقب جه وسالها فيه ايه 
سعديه : عايزه تخلينى اغششها 
المراقب طبعا خد الورق من جنى وطردها بره 
بعد نص ساعه نده عليها ميدو 
ميدو : سعديه السؤال الاخير ده ايه اجبارى ولا اختيارى 
سعديه : يادى الوجعه المهببه الزفت التانى عايز يغش ده انا جايلاله السؤال ده الف مره بس انا بحبه مجدرش اضره 
بص يا ولا بص جدامك حل الى تحله مش هغششك واحترم نفسك بجى 
ميدو : هههههههههه طيب اوك مش هغش انا خلصت اصلا 
طبعا خلصت الامتحانات كلها وكانت اجمل ايام قضوها سوى وكان فاضل اسبوع على النتيجه سعديه قررت انها تقضى الاجازه هى وميدو و ندى وتنزل بعد اما النتيجه تظهر بلدهم فى الصعيد 
ونشوف بقى الحلقه الجايه حصل ايه فى الاجازه دى 
نتابع الحلقه


الجااااااااااااااااااااايه *


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> هى تخلص امتى عاوزة اعرف النهاية
> و حلوة اوى


 
انا لما بتاخر بنزل حلقات ورا بعضهـــــا والنهاية هااانت مش تقلقى
وشكرا يا كوووكى للمتابعة:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> *لا طلعت بتعرف تفكر كويس ندى دى*
> 
> *ربنا يقويها وشكلة مصطفى هياخد بومبة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرســى يا ميسووووو يا قمر على متابعتك الدايمة:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 مارس 2010)

tota love قال:


> بجد قصه جميله جدا وتنفع تتعمل فى الخدمه
> ميرسى ليكى يانيرووو ياحبيبه قلبى
> انتى كل حلقه بتشوقينى للى بعدها أسلوبك حلو فى سرد القصص
> ها فين بقى الحلقه اللى بعد كدا
> ها


 

يارب يخليكـــــى يا تووتـــــــا يا سكرة واسفة على التاخير حبى بجد
غصب عنــــــى:smi411:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> حرام كدة تكتب كتير فى يوم واحد


 

معلش حبيبتـــــى
بس يا كووكى عشان ساعات بتحصل ظروف معايا ومش بنزلها اول باول تقدرى
تقسمى الحلقات يعنى بين وقتك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## *koki* (28 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> معلش حبيبتـــــى
> بس يا كووكى عشان ساعات بتحصل ظروف معايا ومش بنزلها اول باول تقدرى
> تقسمى الحلقات يعنى بين وقتك:love_letter_open:



لا اصل فى حد عايزك تنزل الحلقات كلها فى يوم واحد
فكده كتير


----------



## Mason (28 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى نيرموووووو*
*وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات *
*بش شكلها كدا هتنتهى نهاية سعيدة*
*وميدو هيوقع فى غرام سعدية *
*وجنى الخاينة المغرورة دى تستاهل كل اللى يجرالها*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (29 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى نيرموووووو
وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات 
بش شكلها كدا هتنتهى نهاية سعيدة
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (29 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لا اصل فى حد عايزك تنزل الحلقات كلها فى يوم واحد
> فكده كتير




ههههههههههههه لالا يا حبيبتـــى صعب انزلها مرة واحدة مش هتبقى شيقة ليكم
ونورتى يا كوووكى خالص الموضوع:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (29 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> *ميرسى نيرموووووو*
> *وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات *
> *بش شكلها كدا هتنتهى نهاية سعيدة*
> *وميدو هيوقع فى غرام سعدية *
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه باءذن ربنـــا يا ميسووووو
وميرســى اوى يا قمر على متابعتك وردك الجميل:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (29 مارس 2010)

MarMar2004 قال:


> *ميرسى نيرموووووو
> وفى انتظار باقى الحلقات
> بش شكلها كدا هتنتهى نهاية سعيدة
> *​



ميرســـــــى مرموووووورة على ردك وذوووقك
نورتى حبيبتـــى:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 أبريل 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> يارب يخليكـــــى يا تووتـــــــا يا سكرة واسفة على التاخير حبى بجد
> غصب عنــــــى:smi411:


 

ميرسى على ذوقك ورقتك يا قمر وربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى يانيروو


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 أبريل 2010)

ها يانيروو ياحبيبه قلبى الحكايه ماقربتش تخلص عايزين نعرف أخرتها ايه مع الولا ميدو دا اللى دوخ سعديه وتعبها معاه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
أبتديت أخمن النهايه كمليها بقى بسرعه قبل ما عقلى يحرقهالى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

*حلقه الحاديه والعشرون
وفى الاجازه كان اجمل اسبوع راحوا الاهرامات وركبوا الجمال واتصوروا  هناك وراحوا القلعه وزاروا حدائق كتير وراحو سينما ومسرح واماكن جميله جدا  وفى اخر يوم كانوا اعدين فى نادى وبيتكلموا فجأه ندى قالت انها رايحه تجيب  حاجه واعدت سعديه هى وميدو يتكلموا فجأه ميدو بص لسعديه اوى 
سعديه : مالك يا ولا بتبصلى ليه جوى كده انت  هتاخدلى صوره ولا ايه 
طيب استنى اما اظبط نفسى علشان تطلع  حلوه 
ميدو :  انت حلوه من غير ما تظبطى حاجه 
سعديه :  وىوىوىوى اعتبر ده غزل ولا ايه انت بتغازلنى يا منيل 
ميدو :  ومغازلكش ليه انتى الوحيده الى تستحقى كده 
سعديه :ازاى  يا ولا مش فهماك 
ميدو :  سعديه انا بجد حسيت انى غلطان الفتره الى فاتت دى كلها وانى كنت مغفل اما  بصيت لجنى دى وفكرت فيها 
سعديه : اينعم  الاعتراف بالحج فضيله يا منيل 
ميدو :  ههههه لا بجد انا فعلا اكتشفت ان الوحيده الى تستحق حبى ده هى انسانه وحده  وقفت جمبى وساعدتنى ومتخليتش عنى هى بجد لو اعدت طول عمرى احبها مش هوفيها  حقها 
سعديه : انا  عرفتها اكيد الست الوالده ايوه لازم نحب ابونا وامنا ونخلصلهم 
ميدو :  لا يا سعديه انتى فاهمه انا بتكلم عن مين 
سعديه الانسانه دى هى انتى 
سعديه : انا  ايه يلا يادى النيله 
ميدو :  انا بحبك انتى بجد
سعديه فى سرها اخيرا ابو الهول نطج  ازغرتله ده ولا اعمله ايه 
انت بتجول ايه بتحبنى انا ازاى 
سعديه : زى  الناس بجد انا عمرى ما شفت الطيبه دى ولا الروح الحلوه وكمان جدعه بجد  ومحترمه انا عشت طول حياتى عمرى ما هلاقى زيك 
سعديه : بس يا  ولا انا كده ممكن اتغر ومش اشوف حد جدامى بعد كده 
ميدو :  لا هى دى الحقيقه بس انا عايز اعرف شعورك انتى من ناحيتى ايه 
سعدية:  كل ده ومعرفتش متفهم يا منيل امال انا عملت معاك كل ده ليه 
ميدو :  يعنى افهم من كده انك بتحبينى 
سعديه : ما  بلاش احراج بجى ايوه بحبك خلاص 
ميدو طبعا سعيد جدا وكمان سعديه جات ندى  وقالولها على الى حصل وانهم اعترفوا لبعض انهم بيحبوا بعض وانا بكره بعد  النتيجه هيشوفوا هيعملوا ايه 
تانى يوم راحوا يشوفوا النتيجه طبعا  التلاته نجحوا وبتقديرات كويسه جدا لكن جنى طبعا لا وبعد اما شافوا النتيجه  راحوا اعدوا فى الكافتريا شويه قبل اما سعديه تسافر 
ميدو :  سعديه انا دلوقتى عايز اروح اخطبك انا ممكن اسافر معاكى 
سعديه : لا  متتتسرعش كده استنى انا امهدلهم الموضوع الاول 
ميدو :  ليه همه ممكن يرفضونى 
سعديه : مش  حكايه يرفضوك انت همه عايزين يجوزونى ابن عمى وراسهم والف جزمه جديمه ما  اخدش غيره 
ميدو :  لا انا هروح واكلم اهلك واقنعهم 
ندى : بص يا  ميدو سيبها هى تمهد الموضوع الاول والاهم اننا نخلص من الاستاذمصطفى ده  وبعد كده انت تروح تخطب سعديه من غير مشاكل 
سعديه : والى  لازم افكر فيه دلوجتى هو حاجه وحده ازاى اخلص من مصطفى واخليه ينشغل باى حد  او يحب اى حد غيرى 
ميدو :  خلاص انا موافق بس لو معرفتيش تتصرفى اتصلى بيا او بندى واحنا هنحاول  نتصرف 
سعديه : ايوه  انا جبت موبيل علشان اكلمكوا واجلكوا الاخبار اول باول وان شاء الله خير 
وبعد اما خلصوا كلام سعديه راحت عند بيت  عمها وخدت شنطتها وسلمت عليهم وكان مستنيها تحت ميدو وندى ووصلوها لغايه  المحطه ووصلت سعديه البلد بالسلامه تعالوا نشوف حصل ايه الحلقه 
الجاااااااااااااااااااااااايه *


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

*الحلقه الثانيه والعشرون 


اول اما وصلت سعديه البلد وراحت على بيتهم كل واحد يشوفها فى طريقها يبصلها  اوى والستات بردو بس مش بيكلموها سعديه مستغربه اوى همه مالهم كده فا  ماشيه بتكلم نفسها 
سعديه : يادى  النيله همه اهل البلد مالهم كده تكونش دماغهم ضربت ولا حاجه لالالالالالالا  ده اكيد مش عارفينى بس انا متغيرتش جوى يعنى دى كلها شويه هدوم بس يلا  معلش مسيرهم يتعودوا على شكلى كده 
وصلت سعديه بيت اهلها وسلمت عليهم لكن  كلهم اما شفوها كانوا مندهشين اوى 
ام سعديه :  انتى يا بتى ايه الى انتى عملتيه فى نفسك ده ايه الاوبهه دى كلها 
سعديه : حلو  يا امى ده عجبك 
ام سعديه :  ايوه يا بتى بجيتى حلوه جوى استنى اما ابخرك احسن حد يحسدك 
ابو سعديه :  يحسدوها على ايه يا وليه على المسخره الى هى عملاها دى 
سعديه : مسخره  ايه يابا انت شايفنى لابسه المحزج والملزج ده لبس محترم وكمان مش مكشوف  ومحترم جوى 
ابو سعديه :  وليه غيرتى هدمتك يا بتى لبسك كان ماله 
سعديه : يابا  لازم كده علشان الجامعه والطلبه الى فيها محدش يشوفنى اجل منه 
ابو سعديه : عموما احنا خلصنا من  الموضوع ده بس اعملى حسابك الخميس الى جاى فاتحتك على ابن عمك lمصطفى 
سعديه : يا  ابا مش انا جلتلك مصطفى ده مينفعنيش ده مش متعلم وميعرفش الالف من كوز  الدوره اتجوزه ازاى مينفعش يابا
ابو سعديه :  انا جولتها كلمه ولو رسيت على جتلك حتى 
سعديه طبعا زعلت اوى ودخلت اوضتها وقفلت  على نفسها واتصلت بميدو وقالتله وكمان اتصلت بندى اعدوا يفكروا همه  التلاته لغايه اما ندى وصلت لحل وقالته لسعديه 
ندى :  سعديه بصى هومصطفى معاه موبيل 
سعديه : لا يا  بت مش معاه 
ندى : طيب  بصى انا هبعتلك موبيل بالخط بتاعه واديه لمصطفى على اساس انه هديه وانا  هشغلهولك هخليه يجى يقلك مش عايزك 
سعديه : يخرب  بيتك والله فكره جنان وكمان ده واد اهطل كده وهيصدج على طول بس يا رب تجدرى  تعملى حاجه 
ندى :  متخافيش انا على ما يجى الخميس اكون ظبطلك كل حاجه بكره الموبيل هيكون عندك  
ندى طبعا بعتت الموبيل لسعديه سعديه اما  جه مصطفى ابن عمها 
اعدت اتكلمت معاه وادته الموبيل 
مصطفى :  ازيك يا سعديه منوره البلد 
سعديه : ربنا  يخليك يا ابن عمى ده نورك 
مصطفى : امال ايه الاوبهه الى انتى فيها دى كلها 
سعديه : ايه  عجبك 
مصطفى : ايوه جوى جوى يا بت عمى 
سعديه : مصطفى انا جبتلك هديه حلوه جوى معايا يا رب تعجبك 
مصطفى: هديه ليا انا 
سعديه : ايوه  ليك انت ايه رايك فى التليفون ده موبيل 
مصطفى : اه محمول عارفه ربنا يخليك يا بت عمى 
سعديه طبعا عرفت مصطفى يشغله ازاى وكده 
وبعدها بيوم اتصلت بندى وقالتلها ان  التليفون خلاص بقى مع مصطفى اتصلت ندى بمصطفى
ندى : الو 
مصطفى : الو ايوه مين انت 
ندى : انا  وحده 
مصطفى: وحده مين يوه ده انتى صوتك حلو جوى 
ندى : وحده  معجبه بيك ونفسها كمان انت تعجب بيها 
مصطفى : معجبه فيه ازاى وانتى تعرفينى منين 
ندى : انا  اعرفك كويس وشفتك كتير قبل كده واول ما انت جبت تليفون انا اخدت رقمك علشان  اكلمك واقولك انى بحبك 
مصطفى : يا بووووووووى بتحبينى انا 
ندى : ايوه  وكمان عايزه اتجوزك 
مصطفى : ايو بس انا هتجوز سعديه بنت عمى دى بجت  حلوه جوى 
ندى : امال  لو شفتنى انا هتعمل ايه سعديه دى بالنسبالى وحشه اوى انا هبعتلك صورتى على  الموبيل وقلى رايك ايه 
بعتت ندى صوره ممثله اجنبيه لمصطفىمصطفى طبعا شافها مصدقش نفسه وكان فرحان اوى ان  وحد زى دى تحبه وعايزه تتجوزه وفضلت ندى تكلم مصطفى كل يوم لغايه ما خلاص دماغه مبقتش تفكر غير  فى الانسانه الى بتكلمه ونسى سعديه اصلا وجه يوم الاربع الى هو بكره قرايه  فاتحه سعديه ومصطفى
تعالوا نشوف حصل ايه 
الحلقه 

الجاااااااااااااااااايه*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

*الحلقه الثالثه  والعشرين

ندى كلمت مصطفى فى التليفون يوم الاربع طبعا مصطفى  قالها ان بكره قرايه فاتحته على بنت عمه سعديه 
مصطفى: انا بكره هجرى الفاتحه على بنت عمى سعديه 
ندى :  ازاى يا مصطفى انت بتحب مين انا ولا هى 
مصطفى : لا انا بحبك انتى بس جوليلى اعمل ايه 
ندى:  بص تروح لعمك كده وبكل شجاعه تقله انا مش عايز اتجوز بنتك انا بحب وحده  تانى 
مصطفى : بس عمى كده هيزعل منى 
ندى :  لا مش هيزعل منك وحتى لو زعل كم يوم وتصالحه عادى وبعدين سعديه كتير  يتقدمولها وتتجوز اهم حاجه احنا مش نضيع من بعض يا حبيبى 
مصطفى : اه يا بوى جولى حبيبى كده تانى 
ندى :  حبيبى 
مصطفى : ده انا ازعل الناس كلاتها علشان الكلمه دى طيب اجفلى دلوجتى  وانا هروح اجول لعمى 
خرج طبعا مصطفى من  بيتهم وكله حماس وراح لعمه علشان يصارحه بالمفجأه 
مصطفى : السلام عليكم ازيك ياعمى 
ابو سعديه  : اهلا يا مصطفى وعليكم السلام يا ولدى منور الدار 
مصطفى : ربنا يخليك ياعمى 
مصطفى ساكت شويه ومش عارف يتكلم الى فتح الكلام عمه ابو سعديه 
ابو سعديه  : هتاجى بكره الساعه كم ان شاء الله علشان نعملوا حسابنا 
مصطفى : لا احنا مش هناجى بكره ياعمى 
ابو سعديه  : ليه يا ولدى كفا الله الشر حصل حاجه 
مصطفى : محصلش حاجه بس ياعمى متزعلش منى سعديه متنفعنيش 
ابو سعديه  : ايه الى بتجوله ده انت شارب حاجه يا واد ولا ايه 
مصطفى : ياعمى سعديه كويسه وكل حاجه بس هى مش ليه 
ابو سعديه  : وعرفت امتى الحديت ده اشمعنى دلوجتى جاى تجوله 
مصطفى : معلش ياعمى انا بحب وحده تانيه ومجدرش اسيبها يا بوى
ابو سعديه  : ايوه كده جول انك شفتلك شوفه تانيه بركه يا جامع والله البت مكانتش  موافجه وانا الى غاصب عليها انت الى زيك ميستاهلش النعمه يلا اخرج بره وانت  لا ابن اخوى ولا اعرفك اخوى مات وخلاص على كده يلا بالسلامه بره 
مصطفى : انا خارج يا عمى بس مسيرك تعرف ان الى انا عملته ده هو الصح  ومش هتزعل منى انا ميرضينيش زعلك 
ومشى مصطفى لكن  كان حاسس بالذنب وابو سعديه زعلان اوى اتكلمت سعديه مع ابوها 
سعديه : يابا  متزعلش انا مكنتش عايزاه ده مينفعنيش انت الى كان لازم يناسبك واحد متعلم  شخصيه كويسه له مركز كبير ومتزعلش منه هو مهما كان ابن اخوك وانا فرحانه  بصراحه علشان حصل كده 
هدت سعديه ابوها وحاولت تصلح الموقف  بينه وبين مصطفى لانها هى السبب طبعا 
اتصلت سعديه بندى وميدو وقالتلهم على  الى حصل وكانوا فرحانين جدا بس سعديه قالت لندى انها تفضل تكلم مصطفى عادى لغايه ابوها ما يوافق على ميدو وتتخطبله وفعلا ندى نفزت  الكلام ده واتفقت سعديه هى وميدو على اليوم الى جاى يخطبها فيه وقالت ان هى  هتفاتح ابوها فى الموضوع وتمهدله شويه 
بعد كم يوم اعدت سعديه تتكلم مع ابوها 
سعديه : يابا  لو جالى عريس من مصر توافج 
ابو سعديه  : وليه الغربه دى يا بتى
سعديه : غربه  ايه يابا ماهو عمى هناك ومصر جريبه مش بعيده جوى يعنى
ابو سعديه  : اهم حاجه يكون ابن ناس ومحترم يا بتى 
سعديه : انا  اجولك يابا فيه واحد زميلى فى الجامعه شافنى واعجب بيا وجالى انه عايز  يخطبنى 
ابو سعديه  : اوعى تكونى مشيت معاه يا سعديه يبجى اخر يوم فى عمرك 
سعديه : مشيت  ايه يابا ده مكلمنيش انا ده كلم وحده صحبتى انا مكلمتوش خالص 
ابو سعديه  : اذا كان كده كويس جوى ياجى ونشوف حكايته ايه 
وطبعا سعديه منتظره اليوم ده الى هنشوف  هيحصل فيه ايه 
ان شاء الله الحلقه 

الجاااااااااااااااااااايه​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

tota love قال:


> ها يانيروو ياحبيبه قلبى الحكايه ماقربتش تخلص عايزين نعرف أخرتها ايه مع الولا ميدو دا اللى دوخ سعديه وتعبها معاه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> أبتديت أخمن النهايه كمليها بقى بسرعه قبل ما عقلى يحرقهالى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه توقعاتك هنشووووف صح ولا لا يا توتــــــا بكرة
لان بكرة الحلقة الاخيرة باءذن يسووووووع
وانا نزلت حلقات كتير عشان اعوض تاخيرى :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Mason (1 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*عسسسسسسسسسسل*
*يانيرمووووووووووووو*
* ياترى اية اللى هيحصل فى الحلقة الاخيرة *
*كل خير ان شاء الله وتعب ندى وفكرتها التحفة *
*ميروحش هدررررررررررررررررررررررر*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فى انتظار النهاية يا قمررررر*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (2 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبيارك حياتك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (3 أبريل 2010)

يا ميسووووووووووو انا اللى بشكرك يا سكر على متابعتك وتشجيعك للموضوع من اوووولة
ربنا يخليكى يارب وانهاردة هنزلها وتشوفيها وهتعجبك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (3 أبريل 2010)

ثانك يوووووووووووو سامح باشاااا على مرورك وذوووووقك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 أبريل 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه توقعاتك هنشووووف صح ولا لا يا توتــــــا بكرة
> لان بكرة الحلقة الاخيرة باءذن يسووووووع
> وانا نزلت حلقات كتير عشان اعوض تاخيرى :love_letter_open:


 


ميرسى جدا ليكى ياقمر وكل سنه وانتى أسعد البشر فى حضن وظل المسيح ربنا ومخلصنا الصالح


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

على اية يا توتـــــــــا يا قمر ونااااااااو هنزلكم اخر حلقــــــــة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

*الحلقه الاخيره

وجه يوم الخميس وسافر ميدو وباباه ومامته واما وصلوا طبعا الناس رحبوا بيهم اوى
وسعديه اعدت مع مامت ميدو واعدت تتكلم معاها ومامت ميدو اعجبت بيها اوى وحبتها جدا
واعد ابو سعديه وابو ميدو وميدو واتفقوا على كل حاجه وقروا الفاتحه واتفقوا على ان الفرح فى اجازه الصيف
وطبعا الزغاريط ملت البيت والفرحه ملت قلب ميدو وسعديه وكانوا فرحانين اوى 
بس كان شرط الجواز ان ميدو وسعديه ينجحوا وبيتفوق وطبعا سعديه وميدو وعدوهم بكده 
وقضوا يوم كان جميل جدا من اجمل ايام حياتهم ومشيوا وطبعا ندى اتصلت بسعديه وعرفت منها الاخبار الجميل دى وفرحت جدا 
ندى : خلاص انتى كده اطمنتى يا سعديه مبروك يا حبيبتى
سعديه : الله يبارك فيكى عقبالك 
ندى : ميرسى ربنا يخليكى بصى بقى احنا لازم ننهى موضوع مصطفى
سعديه : ايوه اتصرفى شوفى هتعملى ايه 
ندى : انا هكسر الخط خالص وكمان الصوره الى بعتهالى دى بتاعت وحده اجنبيه يعنى الشخصيه الى بيحبها دى من الخيال وخلاص موضوع وانتهى 
سعديه : تعرفى على كد منا فرحانه على كد ما انا صعبان عليا جوى 
ندى : معلش بقى ربنا يسامحنا على الى عملناه وان شاء الله ربنا يرزقه بوحده كويسه 
سعديه : ان شاء الله 
وخلصت اجازه سعديه فى بيت اهلها وسافرت عند عمها
وبدا الدراسه وسعديه وميدو كانوا واخدين بالهم اوى من مزاكرتهم وكانوا عايشين ايام جميله اوى سوى مع بعض 
وجنى كل اما تشوفهم مع بعض كانت بتموت من الحسره وبتندم الف مره على الى عملته
لكن سعديه راحت لها واعتزرتلها على الى حصل بينهم زمان وقالتلها متزعلش منها لان هى بتعصب بسرعه ومبتحبش حد ينرفزها وان احنا اخوات ومش ممكن نزعل من بعض ابدا 
وجنى تقبلت ده وتقبلت اعتزارها وكمان سعديه عزمتها على الفرح وجنى وعدتها انها تيجى وبقوا اصحاب اوى
وجات طبعا ايام الامتحانات وامتحنوا وخلصوا وظهرت النتيجه ونجحوا بتفوق وحددوا معاد الفرح 
وبدأت سعديه تجهز لاجمل ليله ليله العمر وكمان ميدو جهز اجمل شقه لاجمل سعديه 
وندى استازنت من باباها وسافرت مع سعديه تقضى معاها الايام الى قبل الفرح علشان تجهز معاها 
وعزموا كل زميلاتهم 
وجه اجمل يوم يوم زفاف سعديه وميدو وطبعا كان فرح جميل جدا وليله من اجمل ليالى العمر
والمفاجاه ان جنى راحت الفرح وباركت لهم واعدت معاهم الفرح كله وكان يوم كله سعاده 
وفى اخر السهره ميدو خد سعديه وسافروا يقضوا اجمل شهر عسل وطبعا سعديه اختارت شرم الشيخ لان كان فيها زكريات جميله اوى ليهم 
وبكده تكون انتهت حكايتنا ويا رب تكون عجبتكوا ومكونش طولت عليكوا
وتعالوا نشوف صوره سعديه وميدو يوم الفرح 



دى الصوره 

[URL="http://www.yaso3na.com/"][URL="http://www.yaso3na.com/"][URL="http://www.yaso3na.com/"]
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]*


هيـــــــــــــــة بكدة خلصت يا جماعة


----------



## Mason (6 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى أوووووى يا نيرمو يا قمراية *
*على القصة الجميلة دى *
*ولمجهودك الكبير أوى دا *
*ربنا يعوضك يا قمر *
*والف الف مبرووووووووووووك لميدو وسعدية*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جمييييييييييل جداااااااا الحب *
*لما ينتهى بالسعادة الجميلة جدااااااا زى القصة *
*الحلوة دى اللى بتعلمنا الصبر فى الحب *
*صبرت كتيييييير ياعينى سعدية ههههههههه*
*لكن كويس جة بفايدة .*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههه انا اللى بشكرك بجد يا ميسو على تشجيعك للقصة من اول يوم نزلت فية الحلقات ومتابعتك وصبرك عليا 
وانا اسفة عشان مكنتش منتظمة فى تنزيل الحلقات
والحمد للة ان نهايتها عجبتك يا حبـــــــى


----------



## *koki* (6 أبريل 2010)

اخيرااااااااااااا
بس بجد كانت جميلة اوى
مرسى ليكى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 أبريل 2010)

اخيرا وصلنا للنهايه السعيده
بجد ميرسى ليكى خالص يانييييييروووووووووووو ياحبى
واسمحيلى لما أكون فاضيه شويه أنزلها كلها الحلقات كلها علشان أعملها فى الخدمه بس بعد التعديلات ذى تغير حاجات كدا ذى مصطفى هههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*حلقات فعلا جميله * 
*انا متبعاها من الاول بس حبيت اشارك*

*بعد اما اقراها كلها *

*ميرسى يا نيرووووووو ربنا يباركك*


----------



## bent el fady (7 أبريل 2010)

روعة يا نيرووووو بجد تحفة ربنا يعوضك 
وعايزين من ده كتيييييير ومستنين القصة اللى بعد دى ياقمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههه 
جميله يا نيرو 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (20 مايو 2010)

ههههههههه شكرا كتير يا جماعة
ونشكر ربنا ان النهاية عجبتكم
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم


----------

